# SoCal Se7en



## soulskater

Well boys and girls the time has come again for the herf that all other herfs aspire to be like... SoCal!
This is gonna be our seventh annual SoCal Herf and charity fundraiser. This years event will be taking place at Mark Boike's house but it is still being put on by the Poker Patio Posse. Nothing will change except the location. So excpect the same kind of food, fun and festivities as the previous years.

Once again the comedy will be presented by The Ralphanator, Carlton, Nate, Carlos and Me!!! I know some of you mistake comedy for public humilitaion, and you could be right, so wear your long skirt in case it gets cold.

As always, not everyone is welcome at our herf. So if you've been to one before, your are welcome. If you havent, and dont know if you should come then maybe you shouldnt. So just come by and act like you've been there before... just make sure you get the password from someone who knows it otherwise you will get thrown out. OK, Ok, if its your first time and you want to come out I will need 5 personal references from SoCal veterans.

This years event will take place June 30th and July 1st. Marks house is in Westminster, CA, easiliy accesible from John Wayne, LAX or Long Beach airports. For all the out of towners coming in feel free to contact me or any of the P.P.P. at any time if you need help in finding or recommending a place to stay while on your visit to SoCal.

email me for the address, information or help in any way I can

[email protected]


----------



## pnoon

Woo Hoo !!!!!!

Count me in.


----------



## Sean9689

I plan on making my first SoCal Herf. Looking forward to seeing all my friends in SoCal and those I haven't met yet. I cannot wait!


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Woo Hoo !!!!!!
> 
> Count me in.


:tpd: :mn


----------



## gabebdog1

cool cant wait last years was awsome! all that went know whats up and if ya didnt just ask anyone who did. hope to see alot of out of towners at this one


----------



## dayplanner

soulskater said:


> OK, Ok, if its your first time and you want to come out I will need 5 personal references from SoCal veterans.


Thats easy, as long as they don't have to be positive :r


----------



## croatan

carbonbased_al said:


> Thats easy, as long as they don't have to be positive :r


:r I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## galaga

carbonbased_al said:


> Thats easy, as long as they don't have to be positive :r


I say let him attend, he falls asleep easily and won't be any trouble. We'll prop him up in a corner and the Patio Possee can use him for their knife tricks.


----------



## Barrythevic

In addition, I will once again be hosting the post herf at my new location. Kerry is planning on attending once again, so those of you who know, rejoice for puff, puff pass!!:w 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Sean9689

Barrythevic said:


> In addition, I will once again be hosting the post herf at my new location. Kerry is planning on attending once again, so those of you who know, rejoice for puff, puff pass!!:w
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!


Barry, looking forward to seeing you again!


----------



## dayplanner

galaga said:


> I say let him attend, he falls asleep easily and won't be any trouble. We'll prop him up in a corner and the Patio Possee can use him for their knife tricks.


Just as long as the tea bagging is kept to a minimum :r


----------



## Havanaaddict

Sean9689 said:


> Barry, looking forward to seeing you again!


Sean you must be very lonely in saint louis if you are looking forward to seeing Barry:r


----------



## WillyGT

Well last one was really fun, So ill make my best to be on this one .


----------



## gabebdog1

Havanaaddict said:


> Sean you must be very lonely in saint louis if you are looking forward to seeing Barry:r


:r :r


----------



## Sean9689

Havanaaddict said:


> Sean you must be very lonely in saint louis if you are looking forward to seeing Barry:r


:r, I'm looking foward to seeing your ride...is it going to be there? :w


----------



## IHT

i'm hoping to attend again.


----------



## soulskater

luke warm steve houston in the hizzy!!!!


----------



## coma

2 years in a row I miss :c I hope all works out this time!! Looking foward to it!!!! AGAIN :u


----------



## Havanaaddict

Sean9689 said:


> :r, I'm looking foward to seeing your ride...is it going to be there? :w


You bet


----------



## Aaron

I'm a pumpkin from Friday just before sundown to an hour after Saturday nightfall. How late will the herf extend into Saturday night? Soonest I could get there would be around 9:30-10pm.

My sister-in-law lives in Westchester. It's about a 15 minute drive my house.


----------



## Poriggity

Sounds like it could be fun, but if not everyone is welcome that doesn't sound like something I should attend I don't think. Besides that, I surely don't have 5 references.
Scott


----------



## soulskater

@Aaron, whats the deal... is it shabbas? We'll be there 'till about 1 or 2 in the am



> Sounds like it could be fun


fun doesnt even begin to describe what it is we have at the SoCal herfs. The midol gets passed around because we start cramping up from laughing so hard.


----------



## OpusEx

> fun doesnt even begin to describe what it is we have at the SoCal herfs. The midol gets passed around because we start cramping up from laughing so hard.


What's up my brother! Looking forward to seeing you. Am I making chowder?


----------



## soulskater

Are you making chowder...
Does the Pope cover up for pedaphiles


----------



## Ivory Tower

Poriggity said:


> Sounds like it could be fun, but if not everyone is welcome that doesn't sound like something I should attend I don't think. Besides that, I surely don't have 5 references.
> Scott


:tpd: 
(if there'e a shortage of herfers, let us know)


----------



## Aaron

soulskater said:


> @Aaron, whats the deal... is it shabbas? We'll be there 'till about 1 or 2 in the am
> 
> fun doesnt even begin to describe what it is we have at the SoCal herfs. The midol gets passed around because we start cramping up from laughing so hard.


 See _my latest entry in the Photoshop Contest_.


----------



## soulskater

Hey Aaron, check out my sig tag
'sall good


----------



## IHT

soulskater said:


> luke warm steve houston in the hizzy!!!!


someone call my name?


----------



## teeznutz

Count me in! Can't wait to meet you guys!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Miraculously, after everything that's happened I'm in.... yep that's right I'm in 


I know more than 5 people from SoCal... however I doubt any of them would give me a reference :r

XXX


----------



## Bruce5

Dearest Jess,

I am working on getting there. 
Flights are F*ck'ed up.

Your long lost lover ( and pitcher)

THE GYPSY!!


----------



## Sean9689

Flight & Hotel booked...I'm all ready to go!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Sweet, gonna be great. Flight booked, and hotel is booked..... I'm staying at a really nice place near the OC airport I think called "Casa De La _Mo_"


----------



## IHT

LasciviousXXX said:


> Sweet, gonna be great. Flight booked, and hotel is booked..... I'm staying at a really nice place near the OC airport I think called "Casa De La _Mo_"


any more rooms available? do they have room service?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

IHT said:


> any more rooms available? do they have room service?


I don't know man, maybe Bruce can put on a French Maid's outfit and "serve" you, however I think he could take you if push came to shove, you can't hold onto him, its all that hair goo :r


----------



## IHT

LasciviousXXX said:


> I don't know man, maybe Bruce can put on a French Maid's outfit and "serve" you, however I think he could take you if push came to shove, you can't hold onto him, its all that hair goo :r


PM me your travel schedule... might try to match mine up close to yours. may come out thursday noon/afternoon as well (but would miss the post-herf again on sunday).


----------



## soulskater

Bruce5 said:


> Dearest Jess,
> 
> I am working on getting there.
> Flights are F*ck'ed up.
> 
> Your long lost lover ( and catcher)
> 
> THE GYPSY!!


If you can't fly, you better drive!
See you soon, sweetie


----------



## IHT

soulskater said:


> If you can't fly, you better drive!
> See you soon, sweetie


are you two gonna go "catamaran" down the street?


----------



## soulskater

no!


----------



## cigarflip

Oh yeah! Hotel and flights are booked so I can get out of Socal and avoid the madness!


----------



## drill

cigarflip said:


> Oh yeah! Hotel and flights are booked so I can get out of Socal and avoid the madness!


-----
well then larry 
since your gonna be gone i'll just stay at your house



k


----------



## Hbooker

All this talk of Booked made me think more about the event...
ROAD TRIP.................
Traveling buddy will be Hijacked if possible....
hehe


----------



## coma

drill said:


> -----
> well then larry
> since your gonna be gone i'll just stay at your house
> 
> 
> 
> k


Yo, k, way ahead of you, got a duplicate of the keys, :tg front door, and.........humi!!! :r

Party @ Larry's........my treat!!!!


----------



## pnoon

coma said:


> Yo, k, way ahead of you, got a duplicate of the keys, :tg front door, and.........humi!!! :r
> 
> Party @ Larry's........my treat!!!!


Count me in, Albert!


----------



## cigarflip

drill said:


> -----
> well then larry
> since your gonna be gone i'll just stay at your house
> 
> 
> 
> k


ALright Kerry I'll see you at St. Louis first. I'll be there on the 15th of May.


----------



## IHT

sounds like i have a place to stay. working on flight arrangements.


----------



## tecnorobo

IHT said:


> sounds like i have a place to stay. working on flight arrangements.


take me with you greg!


----------



## Aaron

IHT, is *this video* of you as the lead singer at a previous SoCal herf?

Love the mullet. Worship the mullet.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Cool beans, confirmed and booked and place to stay are all a go.... can't wait. There are quite a few BOTL's I need to thank in person.......


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Hbooker said:


> All this talk of Booked made me think more about the event...
> ROAD TRIP.................
> Traveling buddy will be Hijacked if possible....
> hehe


Mike,
You gots to make it! Who else is going to replenish those shitty Lars Tetons for us:fu


----------



## CgarWyzrd

galaga said:


> I say let him attend, he falls asleep easily and won't be any trouble. We'll prop him up in a corner and the Patio Possee can use him for their knife tricks.


Cool, I just gots a new Cold Steel Tanto. I can practice a bit:w


----------



## CgarWyzrd

cigarflip said:


> Oh yeah! Hotel and flights are booked so I can get out of Socal and avoid the madness!


HELL YEAH!!!

Herf @ larry's place.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

IHT said:


> someone call my name?


Dayum!

I forgot what an ugly MoFo you are

See ya there:w


----------



## Realtor1

soulskater said:


> OK, Ok, if its your first time and you want to come out I will need 5 personal references from SoCal veterans.


OK newbie to CS here.

5 references? Sounds like a catch 22..lol

If I don't make friends here fast for references, do l have to show up with ISOMs in hand and beg at the door?


----------



## Sean9689

We're getting close! Cannot wait!


----------



## poker

Yep, about 2 months away!:z


----------



## gabebdog1

party!!!:al :w :al :w :w


----------



## SDmate

Realtor1 said:


> OK newbie to CS here.
> 
> 5 references? Sounds like a catch 22..lol
> 
> If I don't make friends here fast for references, do l have to show up with ISOMs in hand and beg at the door?


I'm sure Jesse will accept ya bribe mate  
.. just bring enough for everyone


----------



## calistogey

Had a great time at the last one. Hope I get invited again. 
A herf at Cigarflip's or at Coma's wouldn't be too bad either.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

calistogey said:


> Had a great time at the last one. Hope I get invited again.
> A herf at Cigarflip's or at Coma's wouldn't be too bad either.


Rene,

You are always welcome to any herf we put on.:w


----------



## hikari

Hey guys

Going to try to make it this time around.
would like to meet some of you guys. 
I live in north hollywood so not to much of a trek.
Just have to clear my scedule for the day.


----------



## IHT

luke warm steve houton just bought his tickets... mo/dustin, i sent you my schedule, i fly into LAX within 6 minutes of dustin on thursday.


----------



## IHT

CgarWyzrd said:


> Dayum!
> 
> I forgot what an ugly MoFo you are
> 
> See ya there:w


ME??!!

what about YOU!! :r
joking - that's gary busey... not you.


----------



## Pablo

Every year I hate this thread. I have a family vacation every year over the July 4th weekend. Obviously this means I will once again only get to hear about how great this party is!


----------



## Da Klugs

pds said:


> Every year I hate this thread. I have a family vacation every year over the July 4th weekend. Obviously this means I will once again only get to hear about how great this party is!


O great and powerful Paul... you share my same regrets and holiday traditions. However your mastery of the calander is suspect. Weekend before the 4th this year.

Whoo Hoo Im goin. Gabedog said if I drove he'd wash my car.


----------



## gabebdog1

Da Klugs said:


> O great and powerful Paul... you share my same regrets and holiday traditions. However your mastery of the calander is suspect. Weekend before the 4th this year.
> 
> Whoo Hoo Im goin. Gabedog said if I drove he'd wash my car.


what I got wash cars now to go to this herf :c ??!! I got 2 lawns and a pool to clean that weekend


----------



## gabebdog1

IHT said:


> ME??!!
> 
> what about YOU!! :r
> joking - that's gary busey... not you.


what you talking about?>? guess ya havent seen him since last year he looks just like that


----------



## Sean9689

gabebdog1 said:


> what I got wash cars now to go to this herf :c ??!! I got 2 lawns and a pool to clean that weekend


I see you're stealing business from Albert and Jose, Gabe. How very rude! :fu


----------



## coma

:bx :fu o


Sean9689 said:


> I see you're stealing business from Albert and Jose, Gabe. How very rude! :fu


----------



## Sean9689

Lmao...


----------



## pnoon

Now children, DON'T MAKE ME STOP THIS CAR !!!


----------



## Aaron

pnoon said:


> Now children, DON'T MAKE ME STOP THIS CAR !!!


Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?


----------



## CgarWyzrd

IHT said:


> ME??!!
> 
> what about YOU!! :r
> joking - that's gary busey... not you.


Shit Bro, that's one of my better pics. I wasn't drinking heavily that day.:w


----------



## CgarWyzrd

gabebdog1 said:


> what I got wash cars now to go to this herf :c ??!! I got 2 lawns and a pool to clean that weekend


And you can clean the spokes on my Harley:al


----------



## CgarWyzrd

gabebdog1 said:


> what you talking about?>? guess ya havent seen him since last year he looks just like that


Man, you are soooooo banned from SoCal this year:bx


----------



## LasciviousXXX

6 Weeks to Go!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!! Can't wait to meet up with all you bastage's and do some HERF'n.

Can't wait to hook up with some of you FOG's again and meet some of you for the first time........ however there are some that I'm not really looking forward to meeting but I guess I have to LOL










Never met a Rubble before. :r


----------



## IHT

this guy?










you don't wanna meet him, you wanna meet his wife, betty.


----------



## galaga

Hey Greg, you bunking with Mike again this year? 

Disclaimer:Not to start any rumors or anything.


----------



## OpusEx

pds said:


> Every year I hate this thread. I have a family vacation every year over the July 4th weekend. Obviously this means I will once again only get to hear about how great this party is!


We should be able to make up for lost time a few weeks later in VEGAS though, right!?


----------



## OpusEx

LasciviousXXX said:


> 6 Weeks to Go!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!! Can't wait to meet up with all you bastage's and do some HERF'n.
> 
> Can't wait to hook up with some of you FOG's again and meet some of you for the first time........ however there are some that I'm not really looking forward to meeting but I guess I have to LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never met a Rubble before. :r


Now, how the hell did that picture find its way on here! LOL


----------



## SDmate

pds said:


> Every year I hate this thread. I have a family vacation every year over the July 4th weekend. Obviously this means I will once again only get to hear about how great this party is!





OpusEx said:


> We should be able to make up for lost time a few weeks later in VEGAS though, right!?


:tpd:
nothin like herfin with the boss...:w


----------



## drill

gabebdog1 said:


> what I got wash cars now to go to this herf :c ??!! I got 2 lawns and a pool to clean that weekend


 HEY!
dont even forget about shining my shoes and waxing/sunscreenin my bald head gabe!

k


----------



## Sean9689

drill said:


> HEY!
> dont even forget about shining my shoes and waxing/sunscreenin my bald head gabe!
> 
> k


There you are Kerry! The Midwest Bro's are ready to head to the West!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

OpusEx said:


> Now, how the hell did that picture find its way on here! LOL


Oh what can I say? A little birdie sent it to me. :r


----------



## IHT

galaga said:


> Hey Greg, you bunking with Mike again this year?
> 
> Disclaimer:Not to start any rumors or anything.


no, it's now an odd numbered week in mike's life, so he won't be going to SoCal this year. that could change next week, depending on what his girlfriend wants to do. :sl


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Its getting close now.... I can almost feel it LOL

Can't wait for the carnivorous HERF'n, and plus I wanna hang with Poker again... apparently he knows how to party like a Puffy69!!!


----------



## poker

LOL

There is no end to your dickness :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

poker said:


> LOL
> 
> There is no end to your dickness :r


I think that's a compliment :r

Just you wait buddy


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> LOL
> 
> There is no end to your dickness :r





LasciviousXXX said:


> I think that's a compliment :r
> 
> Just you wait buddy


o o


----------



## poker

Im gonna buy some spinner hubcaps and put em on his car :z


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Thanx for the extra link under my sig Poker....... Bastage :r


Wait for it..........


----------



## drevim

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx for the extra link under my sig Poker....... Bastage :r
> 
> Wait for it..........


Well done, Kelly!!!

Dustin, I'm confused as to which was added though, all look to be sites you would frequent :r


----------



## Bruce5

I am sorry to say that I will be attending. 
Thanks a lot to the Cook-C. 
(How many non-SoCalians can post his username?)

When and where do I send my contributions for the auction or am I allowed to bring them with.

Jessie babeeee.... IT'S ON!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bruce5 said:


> I am sorry to say that I will be attending.
> Thanks a lot to the Cook-C.
> (How many non-SoCalians can post his username?)


I can 

I'll just say he's "addicted" to Havana's


----------



## IHT

are we there yet?


----------



## Bruce5

IHT said:


> are we there yet?


My hair gel is...
I had to pack it into a truck and send it out early.


----------



## galaga

Bruce5 said:


> My hair gel is...
> I had to pack it into a truck and send it out early.


They cooking the potato chips in your hair gel again this year?


----------



## Da Klugs

Damn! Was looking forward to coming... but only could round up 2 references. Maybe next year.


----------



## galaga

Da Klugs said:


> Damn! Was looking forward to coming... but only could round up 2 references. Maybe next year.


:sl

Hey LeafHog --


----------



## Bruce5

Da Klugs said:


> Damn! Was looking forward to coming... but only could round up 2 references. Maybe next year.


I think we should put it to a vote.

All in favor of Dave coming give a 3 sentence reason why... 
in Japanese.


----------



## icehog3

Bruce5 said:


> I think we should put it to a vote.
> 
> All in favor of Dave coming give a 3 sentence reason why...
> in Japanese.


Kornichiwa.

Ah-so.

Davi-san.

That's it Dave...you're in.


----------



## Bruce5

icehog3 said:


> Kornichiwa.
> 
> Ah-so.
> 
> Davi-san.
> 
> That's it Dave...you're in.


That's only one vote out of about 2,000 CS members.
I do not think he is there quite yet.


----------



## hikari

times a ticking


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bruce5 said:


> I think we should put it to a vote.
> 
> All in favor of Dave coming give a 3 sentence reason why...
> in Japanese.


Kore wa nan desu ka? Dunhill? Sugoi!!! Arigatou Gozaimas Dave-san 

LOL


----------



## DonWeb

Bruce5 said:


> All in favor of Dave coming give a 3 sentence reason why...
> in Japanese.


hmmm..... three sentences.... japanese.... ahhh - HAIKU!!

blissfully, herfing
socal seven invited
daklugs enters scene

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
this humble newb votes ... yes for dave.


----------



## pnoon

Say it ain't so, Dave.
You ARE coming to SoCal 7, aren't you?

If YOU don't come, then send your goddam humidor! 

Personally, I'd rather you attend. You can leave your humidor at home. Kelly has some aged sticks with your name on them.


----------



## Da Klugs

pnoon said:


> Say it ain't so, Dave.
> You ARE coming to SoCal 7, aren't you?
> 
> If YOU don't come, then send your goddam humidor!
> 
> Personally, I'd rather you attend. You can leave your humidor at home. Kelly has some aged sticks with your name on them.


Hey I read the first post in this thread and realized I didn't qualify. Passwords? Secret Handshakes? Bunch of snobby west coasters I guess. I love trees too. Only difference being maybe only after dark and with the proper lubrication.

Thought about starting an alternative herf near Socal to take place simultaneously. We could call it "Not good enough for Socal". Us newcomers without a home. Forlorn and forgotten. We will wallow in self pity and attempt suicide by vintage cigar smoke. Who's with me? I'll bring the cigars!

Flockers, thought I was in this year but... nuttin.:fu

and.. I've been packing it on, bumped over 250 cause I love cake. Now it's time to diet.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Hey I read the first post in this thread and realized I didn't qualify. Passwords? Secret Handshakes? Bunch of snobby west coasters I guess. I love trees too. Only difference being maybe only after dark and with the proper lubrication.
> 
> Thought about starting an alternative herf near Socal to take place simultaneously. We could call it "Not good enough for Socal". Us newcomers without a home. Forlorn and forgotten. We will wallow in self pity and attempt suicide by vintage cigar smoke. Who's with me? I'll bring the cigars!
> 
> Flockers, thought I was in this year but... nuttin.:fu
> 
> and.. I've been packing it on, bumped over 250 cause I love cake. Now it's time to diet.


Well, if your alternative herf doesn't work out, I could put in a "5 count" reference for ya and get you in the door. After that, you're on your own.


----------



## Bruce5

DonWeb said:


> hmmm..... three sentences.... japanese.... ahhh - HAIKU!!
> 
> blissfully, herfing
> socal seven invited
> daklugs enters scene
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> this humble newb votes ... yes for dave.


Close enough...

That is 3.

Here is 4:
Domo Arigatou
Mr. Klugatou
Domo

*Let's shoot for 10.
We need 6 more people in favor of Dave coming 
to give a 3 sentence reason why... 
in Japanese.*.


----------



## Da Klugs

I just ordered the "Not good enough for SOCAL" T-Shirts. Is 100 enough? Looking for corporate sponsorships now.


----------



## poker

Dave can come. I said so & Im friggin Japanese :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

poker said:


> Dave can come. I said so & Im friggin Japanese :r


:r

I don't think that counts....


----------



## galaga

デーブは彼の大きいバットの上の100 枚のTシャツを身に着けている

デーブはSoCal に出席のためのディックである


私達はおびえさせていた女性のような弁解為のデーブからリングゲージを控除する。



But, Dave,(デーブの陰茎) seriously:

SoCal 最も価値がある党に出席するために今デーブは火かき棒の4 本指を吸わなければならない。


----------



## Bruce5

poker said:


> Dave can come. I said so & Im friggin Japanese :r


Kelly, I was waiting for you to say something.....Japanese or English
The Pokerson carries a lot of clout around here
so guess what Dave.

You're in!


----------



## Puffy69

poker said:


> Dave can come. I said so & Im friggin Japanese :r


Im was born in Japan and love to play Poker.Can I come? Lol..I wish...Playing that weekend but might be able to make it there Sunday if anything is going on. Just have to see Grandma first in Poway..Anything happening Sunday SoCal?


----------



## Havanaaddict

Da Klugs said:


> Damn! Was looking forward to coming... but only could round up 2 references. Maybe next year.


Damn Dave I was looking forward to hanging out again :w I got some great bottles of wine and If you don't come how am I going to smoke all those vintage cigar butts


----------



## Da Klugs

poker said:


> Dave can come. I said so & Im friggin Japanese :r


Fine. But quit braggin about your conquests unless pictures are provided. 



Havanaaddict said:


> Damn Dave I was looking forward to hanging out again :w I got some great bottles of wine and If you don't come how am I going to smoke that vintage butt.


Hey it's old but not quite vintage ya bastage.


----------



## Havanaaddict

Da Klugs said:


> Fine. But quit braggin about your conquests unless pictures are provided.
> 
> Hey it's old but not quite vintage ya bastage.


:r :sl


----------



## Coach

Havanaaddict said:


> Damn Dave I was looking forward to hanging out again :w I got some great bottles of wine and If you don't come how am I going to smoke all those vintage cigar butts


you aint right DUDE...........  
Dave does smoke some unbelievable sticks though. greetings to the SoCAL PEEPS..........enjoy your HERF.:al :al


----------



## Aaron

poker said:


> Dave can come. I said so & Im friggin Japanese :r


Does it count if I'm *turning* Japanese?

I really think so.


----------



## Bruce5

Aaron said:


> Does it count if I'm *turning* Japanese?
> 
> I really think so.


I really think so ....too!


----------



## traveldude

calistogey said:


> Had a great time at the last one. Hope I get invited again.
> A herf at Cigarflip's or at Coma's wouldn't be too bad either.


Ooooooh! I hope I can get invited too.  hint-hint! Sure would be nice to herf with you guys again. :w


----------



## Deem

Only 26 days (or less) to go


----------



## soulskater

It appears some of you guys dont have a sense of humor... for those of you non funny, i cant get enough references, i hope i get invited, you socal guys are so elitist cry babies are invited. All you ave to do to get in is bring some of your finest Havanas and hand them to the two biggest guys there, Me and Zippy. If the cigars dont meet our standards we will crush the cigar on your forehead and toss you out on the street!

hit me at 
[email protected]
fro more info


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> It appears some of you guys dont have a sense of humor... for those of you non funny, i cant get enough references, i hope i get invited, you socal guys are so elitist cry babies are invited. All you ave to do to get in is bring some of your finest Havanas and hand them to the two biggest guys there, Me and Zippy. If the cigars dont meet our standards we will crush the cigar on your forehead and toss you out on the street!
> 
> hit me at
> [email protected]
> fro more info


:r 
You're falling down from the high standards set last year -- what happened to flavoring the french fry oil by boiling pieces the new guys in it? :sl


----------



## Da Klugs

soulskater said:


> It appears some of you guys dont have a sense of humor... for those of you non funny, i cant get enough references, i hope i get invited, you socal guys are so elitist cry babies are invited. All you ave to do to get in is bring some of your finest Havanas and hand them to the two biggest guys there, Me and Zippy. If the cigars dont meet our standards we will crush the cigar on your forehead and toss you out on the street!
> 
> hit me at
> [email protected]
> fro more info


:r Nah you just don't read here enough.

Have been very much looking forward to meeting in person the left coast brothers here. Will make it even if divorce is threatened.

The only problem is what to hit Poker with. It's like trying to find something fresh for the aging **** star to provide motivation.


----------



## cigarflip

soulskater said:


> It appears some of you guys dont have a sense of humor... for those of you non funny, i cant get enough references, i hope i get invited, you socal guys are so elitist cry babies are invited. All you ave to do to get in is bring some of your finest Havanas and hand them to the two biggest guys there, Me and Zippy. If the cigars dont meet our standards we will crush the cigar on your forehead and toss you out on the street!
> 
> hit me at
> [email protected]
> fro more info


Vintage Smooth! Right on bro!


----------



## hikari

Looks like there is going to be a nice turn out..

Looking foward to meeting everyone finaly...


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Da Klugs said:


> :r
> The only problem is what to hit Poker with.


Try a big frying pan:w


----------



## CgarWyzrd

poker said:


> WOW
> 
> There is no end to your dick :r


That's not right Kel


----------



## cigarflip

I'm organizing golf either at Anaheim Hills or Tustin Ranch. Anybody interested can send me a PM. It will be Sunday at 9:00 AM. 

Larry


----------



## Coach

CgarWyzrd said:


> Try a big frying pan:w


no barrel proof for you..........:fu :fu


----------



## Aaron

poker said:


> LOL
> 
> There is no end to your dickness :r


I know a *mohel* if you need one.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Coach said:


> no barrel proof for you..........:fu :fu


Damnit Randy, Oh well, guess I'll have to raid Robs cabinet to get some:al


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Da Klugs said:


> It's like trying to find something fresh for the aging **** star to provide motivation.


Did somebody call my name??????

Yep, less than a month. 23 days to be exact... well for me anyway. Can't wait.

XXX


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> Did somebody call my name??????
> 
> XXX


Nobody asked for the undercover los prevention agent from the local Toys R Us


----------



## Lunch Box

"SoCal's coming..... hope I'm invited".........

"Teh SoCal Hrefs are Teh bomb!!!!!!"........


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> Nobody asked for the undercover los prevention agent from the local Toys R Us


Man Jess, you were supposed to keep that on the DL bro...... no one was supposed to know about my unhealthy addiction to all the Matel "action figures" :r

Damn you for exposing my secrets, you're just mad because Gerry is now my love slave and he's been ignoring you.............

XXX


----------



## RedBaron

I;ll be in San Diego on the 3rd and 4th, whats going on those days?


----------



## galaga

RedBaron said:


> I;ll be in San Diego on the 3rd and 4th, whats going on those days?


Sounds like a day late and a dollar short to me. Maybe something Monday? If it's all over up north, stop by to meet the SD crew on Monday.


----------



## soulskater

RedBaron said:


> I;ll be in San Diego on the 3rd and 4th, whats going on those days?


Wrong thread. This is the SoCal Herf. Not the LoCal Herf.


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> Wrong thread. This is the SoCal Herf. Not the LoCal Herf.


Hey can I wear my shorts

Rob


----------



## gorob23

Sean9689 said:


> There you are Kerry! The Midwest Bro's are ready to head to the West!


Kerry is invited but I'm not sure about you kid



CgarWyzrd said:


> Damnit Randy, Oh well, guess I'll have to raid Robs cabinet to get some:al


:tg Like that is gonna happen:w


----------



## soulskater

Hello! Mrs. Dolphin Shorts, Rob sent us to pick up some stuff he forgot for the party.


----------



## calistogey

Looks like everyone's watching this.  Hope to herf with your guys again soon. Will probably need the all important details as we get closer. Think I'm gonna need a designated driver this time around.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Alright!!! Only 20 more days my brother's! Gonna be an awesome time.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

soulskater said:


> Hello! Mrs. Dolphin Shorts, Rob sent us to pick up some stuff he forgot for the party.


Hell, that might just work.:ms


----------



## traveldude

calistogey said:


> Looks like everyone's watching this.  Hope to herf with your guys again soon. Will probably need the all important details as we get closer. Think I'm gonna need a designated driver this time around.


Ask and ye shall receive bro.  I don't mind being the "DD" while you :al


----------



## drill

soulskater said:


> It appears some of you guys dont have a sense of humor... for those of you non funny, i cant get enough references, i hope i get invited, you socal guys are so elitist cry babies are invited. All you ave to do to get in is bring some of your finest Havanas and hand them to the two biggest guys there, Me and Zippy. If the cigars dont meet our standards we will crush the cigar on your forehead and toss you out on the street!
> 
> hit me at
> [email protected]
> fro more info


----------------
your finest Havanas and hand them to the two biggest guys there, Me and Zippy.

hmmmmmm you bigger than me jesus?
and ifn we go by weight zip might get left out!

k


----------



## Havanaaddict

drill said:


> ----------------
> your finest Havanas and hand them to the two biggest guys there, Me and Zippy.
> 
> hmmmmmm you bigger than me jesus?
> and ifn we go by weight zip might get left out!
> 
> k


K you have not seen Jesus in a little while I think he has got you Bro


----------



## soulskater

Dont get nasty, brother!
I will shank you and take your money, cigars, watch and shoes. Then leave you in the trunk of your car, all East LA cholo style


besides Kerry saw me recently.


----------



## drill

soulskater said:


> Dont get nasty, brother!
> I will shank you and take your money, cigars, watch and shoes. Then leave you in the trunk of your car, all East LA cholo style
> 
> besides Kerry saw me recently.


---------------------------------
Yes i did!
i seen mark's post and thunked to myself 
"dang the nerve callin us big fat f--ks fat !)

i'll help you jesus
but as small as he is we could prolly stuff him in a box instead of a trunk and ship him to harlem nyc
lol

k


----------



## Havanaaddict

drill said:


> ---------------------------------
> Yes i did!
> i seen mark's post and thunked to myself
> "dang the nerve callin us big fat f--ks fat !)
> 
> i'll help you jesus
> but as small as he is we could prolly stuff him in a box instead of a trunk and ship him to harlem nyc
> lol
> 
> k


:r :SM :sl :SM I guess I am going to have to hide behind Nate so you can't see me You guy's arn't fat just big boned!!! Do you guys still love me


----------



## IHT

i can feel the love already.


----------



## Da Klugs

drill said:


> ---------------------------------
> Yes i did!
> i seen mark's post and thunked to myself
> "dang the nerve callin us big fat f--ks fat !)
> 
> i'll help you jesus
> but as small as he is we could prolly stuff him in a box instead of a trunk and ship him to harlem nyc
> lol
> 
> k


I love cake. Been workin on it. 252 this morning. WHoo hoo!!


----------



## gabebdog1

250 club!!


----------



## Aaron

Da Klugs said:


> I love cake. Been workin on it. 252 this morning. WHoo hoo!!


I married a baker's daughter. I can barely remember 252. :SM


----------



## soulskater

gabebdog1 said:


> 250 club!!


thats The 20/250. rookie. one more crack out of you and youre not invited, your wife is still welcome though.


----------



## galaga

For you guys that haven't been b4 a little heads up. Don't F^ck with the Patio Posse. They had IHT goose stepping on command. Just mind your Ps & Qs. Just a word to the wise. Big boned? :r


----------



## IHT

galaga said:


> They had IHT goose stepping on command. Just mind your Ps & Qs. Just a word to the wise. Big boned? :r


no they didn't. i was showing those small fries who was boss. the aryan nation had invaded the patio... :SM 
"luke warm steve houston" don't take no spit.. especially those that "catamaran" down the street on skateboards with their boyfriends.


----------



## Da Klugs

IHT said:


> no they didn't. i was showing those small fries who was boss. the aryan nation had invaded the patio... :SM
> "luke warm steve houston" don't take no spit.. especially those that "catamaran" down the street on skateboards with their boyfriends.


I remember. Last year you mentioned they were all a bunch of weenies and you were just being nice and not making them cry. But if you ever went back... Bam they were gonna be your bitches.

Lemmie look I think I saved the chat. .... :r


----------



## galaga

IHT said:


> no they didn't. i was showing those small fries who was boss. the aryan nation had invaded the patio... :SM
> "luke warm steve houston" don't take no spit.. especially those that "catamaran" down the street on skateboards with their boyfriends.


iF U Csay so Greggor. I wasn't talking about Gabe and Gerry  We should be OK this year though. Word on the street is they have bigger fish, aka the 252 lb Perch, to fry this year. I can hear the shouts now, "Hey Buckeye Boy, come light my CeeGar!" 

BTW, have you translated my sig line yet?


----------



## Da Klugs

galaga said:


> iF U Csay so Greggor. I wasn't talking about Gabe and Gerry  We should be OK this year though. Word on the street is they have bigger fish, aka the 252 lb Perch, to fry this year. I can hear the shouts now, "Hey Buckeye Boy, come light my CeeGar!"
> 
> BTW, have you translated my sig line yet?


The "this" brand of cigar?

The Microsoft translate comes up with strangeness and lacks clarity.


----------



## galaga

Da Klugs said:


> The "this" brand of cigar?
> 
> The Microsoft translate comes up with strangeness and lacks clarity.


"Hey Buck-eye B-oy!" Yup, I can see Jessie saying that in his best Ron White impersonation.

Ya might try Japanese in BabelFish, babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## soulskater

Hey IHT, bring your long skirt because it may get a little cold. 

You stomped around because we snapped our fingers and told you to stomp around. We got all Cesar Millan on your ass... they call us the Chump Whisperers and we whispered the hell out of you!!!!!

Oh Snap!


----------



## Da Klugs

galaga said:


> "Hey Buck-eye B-oy!" Yup, I can see Jessie saying that in his best Ron White impersonation.
> 
> Ya might try Japanese in BabelFish, babelfish.altavista.com/


DaKlugs must taste 4 these aromatic fingers of Poker in order to attend Socal Herf. Actually? Certainly! :r


----------



## VinnDog

I’m in!  
It appears as though the letter from Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger, on my behalf, put me over the top! I have to serve drinks, but that’s way better than being ‘bathroom attendant’ again… :sl 

Hey look! It's VinnDog! ==> :mn 

:tpd: 

VinnDog


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> Dont get nasty, brother!
> I will shank you and take your money, cigars, watch and shoes. Then leave you in the trunk of your car, all East LA cholo style
> 
> besides Kerry saw me recently.


I can still picture the screw driver flying out the car window:r

Hey DaKlugs coach said to be nice to you, not sure what he means, but that little kiss ass won't even come out to the West Coast:sl

Look forward to seeing you all at 7
Rob:w


----------



## Deem

gorob23 said:


> I can still picture the screw driver flying out the car window:r
> 
> Hey DaKlugs coach said to be nice to you, not sure what he means, but that little kiss ass won't even come out to the West Coast:sl
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all at 7
> Rob:w


Rob, it will be good to see you too, since the deck's been closed down :tg

DaKlugs might be smokin one or 2 of my best for good reason, if they matchup 

Deem


----------



## Da Klugs

Couldn't make it Thursday but....

Arrive in Orange County (SNA) at 1:55 PM Friday


----------



## Aaron

Da Klugs said:


> Couldn't make it Thursday but....
> 
> Arrive in Orange County (SNA) at 1:55 PM Friday


Would the rest of you please get Klugsy nice and drunk so that when I show up on Saturday night I can take some really compromising digital pix? 10pm to 1am will probably be the limit of how long I can stay because the next morning I have to drive my son to Sequoia for a Cub Scout trip.

Here's my Saturday night to Sunday morning itinerary:
:z:w:al:s:z


----------



## hikari

Looking good 

I should be there noonish saturday


----------



## pnoon

hikari said:


> Looking good
> 
> I should be there noonish saturday


noonish?
I resemble that remark!


----------



## drill

Da Klugs said:


> Couldn't make it Thursday but....
> 
> Arrive in Orange County (SNA) at 1:55 PM Friday[/QUOTE
> 
> and you'll probably be doing the chicken dance! huh?
> lol
> change your schedule dave come in on thursday
> 
> you got transport set up?
> 
> k


----------



## hikari

pnoon said:


> noonish?
> I resemble that remark!


Lol

Yha with family obligations and a pregnet wife 7 months in i cant manage to make it any other day  but i have all day and night saturday


----------



## gabebdog1

hey aint this coming up soon ??


----------



## Lunch Box

gabebdog1 said:


> hey aint this coming up soon ??


Yeah it is, need me to pick you up??????


----------



## gabebdog1

Lunch Box said:


> Yeah it is, need me to pick you up??????


naw but may need a ride home after all the :al :al


----------



## CgarWyzrd

gabebdog1 said:


> naw but may need a ride home after all the :al :al


PUSSY :tg


----------



## Sean9689

CgarWyzrd said:


> PUSSY :tg


Steve, at least you didn't drop an f-bomb, all is well.  See you soon!


----------



## Hbooker

MAn you guys really are having fun arent ya?

ANd to think that someone here really things that the posse is something to be toyed with..
Hey by the way..
Tell Jesse to get ready..
Im gonna feed him Wayne LOL


See ya soon guys


----------



## gabebdog1

socal herf wooo hooo


----------



## Aaron

CgarWyzrd said:


> PUSSY :tg


That smiley is one way to ensure the word will come back for more.


----------



## soulskater

> ANd to think that someone here really things that the posse is something to be toyed with.


.

many have tried, all have failed!!!!
It's not the first time that someone has come in trying to get one over on us and they always... and I mean always have gone home with their tail between their legs. This is a crew that has been doing this for quite a long time. Its not just the amount of time we have known eachother, its the varied background we all have. But more than just time and eclectic variety, its the fact that we are just smarter than you! we are smarter and better looking than any of you could imagine. Dont be surprised if your wife or girlfriend wants to leave you for one of us!!!!


----------



## Lunch Box

Hbooker said:


> MAn you guys really are having fun arent ya?
> 
> ANd to think that someone here really things that the posse is something to be toyed with..
> Hey by the way..
> Tell Jesse to get ready..
> Im gonna feed him Wayne LOL
> 
> See ya soon guys


Oh damn..... hopefully Hey Zeus didn't here that..... whoops nevermind.... too late.... You just owned yourself dude.......


----------



## Deem

soulskater said:


> .
> 
> many have tried, all have failed!!!!
> It's not the first time that someone has come in trying to get one over on us and they always... and I mean always have gone home with their tail between their legs. This is a crew that has been doing this for quite a long time. Its not just the amount of time we have known eachother, its the varied background we all have. But more than just time and eclectic variety, its the fact that we are just smarter than you! we are smarter and better looking than any of you could imagine. Dont be surprised if your wife or girlfriend wants to leave you for one of us!!!!


Very true skateboard dude.......but better looking... ... :r ...  .. there's some awfully pretty boys coming. I thought there was good reason there were no mirrors on the patio :SM:  ::SM


----------



## Da Klugs

soulskater said:


> .
> 
> many have tried, all have failed!!!!
> It's not the first time that someone has come in trying to get one over on us and they always... and I mean always have gone home with their tail between their legs. This is a crew that has been doing this for quite a long time. Its not just the amount of time we have known eachother, its the varied background we all have. But more than just time and eclectic variety, its the fact that we are just smarter than you! we are smarter and better looking than any of you could imagine. Dont be surprised if your wife or girlfriend wants to leave you for one of us!!!!


I'm just glad ya'll are lettin dis old goober frum OH come and sit at da feet of the "Holy Patio Possie". You's guys and gals are da best. Yer not gonna laugh at me for not smokin cigars worthy or your exhaulted cigardom stature I hope. Lookin ferward to jus comin to chill and meet up with online friends in person.


----------



## soulskater

Were in the final stretch now, boys and girls.

I hope all you sissies are bringing your long skirts beacuse it may get a little cold!


----------



## BP22

soulskater said:


> Were in the final stretch now, boys and girls.
> 
> I hope all you sissies are bringing your long skirts beacuse it may get a little cold!


"Susan" always comes prepared.


----------



## soulskater

Good girl


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Can't wait for this shit, after all the fire's this week.... I need a break.

I've been dreaming of hanging with the Patio Posse, drinking some cocktails, and smoking copious amounts of cigars..... damn, 6 days seem so far away!


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Can't wait for this shit, after all the fire's this week.... I need a break.
> 
> I've been dreaming of hanging with the Patio Posse, drinking some cocktails, and smoking copious amounts of cigars..... damn, 6 days seem so far away!


Listen here, Waldo. You're gonna have to hang with MORE than just the Patio Posse. Rumor has it that you like vodka. True?
:w :al


----------



## LasciviousXXX

pnoon said:


> Listen here, Waldo. You're gonna have to hang with MORE than just the Patio Posse. Rumor has it that you like vodka. True?
> :w :al


Awwww, I can't forget my favorite supplier of premium Vodka - POON! :r

I like Vodka once in awhile, usually on days that end in "Y" LOL.

Man it'll be nice to take a breather.


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Awwww, I can't forget my favorite supplier of premium Vodka - POON! :r


What'll it be? 
An old favorite? Something new?
I'm going shopping this weekend.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

pnoon said:


> What'll it be?
> An old favorite? Something new?
> I'm going shopping this weekend.


You're too good to me Peter, I wish I could quit you ..... and Vodka (well not really)

I'm always up for something new and exciting, your choice buddy! Just make sure that its alcohol and I'll drink it LOL.

Flying in on Thursday around _Noonish_ hehe, get it?


----------



## Da Klugs

LasciviousXXX said:


> Can't wait for this shit, after all the fire's this week.... I need man meat.
> 
> I've been dreaming of servicing the Patio Posse, drinking some cocktails to clear the taste, and smoking copious amounts of cigars wishing they were the patio posse..... damn, 6 days seem so far away!


PM's are really a better route for this stuff. :r

See ya on Friday.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Da Klugs said:


> PM's are really a better route for this stuff. :r
> 
> See ya on Friday.


Be not jealous Dave... you only wish it were you who was servicing Jess instead of providing the reach around, don't worry buddy, by next year I'm sure you'll move up in the pecking order :r

See you then, remember to bring the KY... you're gonna need it


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Be not jealous Dave... you only wish it were you who was servicing Jess instead of providing the reach around, don't worry buddy, by next year I'm sure you'll move up in the pecking order :r
> 
> See you then, remember to bring the KY... you're gonna need it


Methinks the photoshop boys will be very busy after SoCal 7.


----------



## soulskater

You homos can feel free to leave me out of your queer talk.


----------



## Da Klugs

soulskater said:


> As a ****, (Not that there is anything wrong with that) I am offended that you have left me out of your queer talk.


Hey we were just kidding. Carry on puffer of more than cigars. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> You homos can feel free to leave me out of your queer talk.


I'm sorry Jess, I must have been confusing you with Gabe and Gerry.... they be my bitches 

:r


----------



## IHT

pnoon said:


> Methinks the photoshop boys will be very busy after SoCal 7.


someone mention my name?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

IHT said:


> someone mention my name?


Nope, nobody threw out a "Seig Heil" yet bro, we'll call you when we start persecuting people


----------



## Bruce5

Looking forward to seeing everyone.
Really need a break from life.


----------



## zemekone

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm sorry Jess, I must have been confusing you with Gabe and Gerry.... they be my bitches
> 
> :r


I resmemble that joke!


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> Nope, nobody threw out a "Seig Heil" yet bro, we'll call you when we start persecuting people


whats this 'we'll call you' stuff? You got a mouse in your pocket?

Dont worry about Luke Warm Steve Houston... worry about how to keep our attention of you... rug rat.


----------



## soulskater

zemekone said:


> I resmemble that joke!


Hey Gerry, anybody call you queer again you better smack them in the mouth, you here me boy? Aint no member of the Posse queer. You better represent or you can start looking for a new place to smoke.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> whats this 'we'll call you' stuff? You got a mouse in your pocket?


Nope, just the snake in my pants 



SoulSkater said:


> Dont worry about Luke Warm Steve Houston... worry about how to keep our attention of you... rug rat.


No need to worry, your attention will be pretty fixed on me I'd say... just wait till I show up to the HERF in my favorite suit.. the birthday suit :SM


----------



## Barrythevic

The Sunday Post Herf Party that has been held at my house for the last 4 years, is now moving to the Poker patio this year.

Several un-named parties have been complaining about the weather conditions and the long drive to HELL that is involved for them to attend the Post Herf at my house.

Therefore after long consultations with Poker, we have agreed to now hold the festivities at the vaunted PPP locale for the Sunday Post Herf.

See all of you there!


----------



## soulskater

I wonder if Kelly is gonna attend the post herf herf, it seems like tradition for him to miss every year.


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> Nope, just the snake in my pants
> 
> No need to worry, your attention will be pretty fixed on me I'd say... just wait till I show up to the HERF in my favorite suit.. the birthday suit :SM


You better take the snake out of your pants before it crawls in your vajayjay.

If your Billy Barty ass walks in, in your birthday suit, we're gonna point and laugh heartily. Then we are gonna blind fold you, string you up from the roof and beat you like a piñata.


----------



## poker

soulskater said:


> I wonder if Kelly is gonna attend the post herf herf, it seems like tradition for him to miss every year.


:r No bro, I'll be here

I think the patio will be open tonight


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> You better take the snake out of your pants before it crawls in your vajayjay.
> 
> If your Billy Barty ass walks in, in your birthday suit, we're gonna point and laugh heartily. Then we are gonna blind fold you, string you up from the roof and beat you like a piñata.


:r 
He's too young to remember who Billy Barty was, but now that you mention it, there is a strong resemblance. You going to string him up by the feet, hands or ?????


----------



## Ivory Tower

I'm hanging out with soulskater... sounds like some of you other guys might need a private room :mn ... leave us some good cigars, though.

Just joshing. I can't make it in person, but sounds like a great herf.


----------



## ComicBookFreak

poker said:


> :r No bro, I'll be here
> 
> I think the patio will be open tonight


I hear Vince neil is showing up this year, that's how poker is going to stay up all night!!!

Ok :z before poker kills me!!

CBF


----------



## poker

Vince is actually about the same height as Billy Barty only with more tattoos:r


----------



## ComicBookFreak

poker said:


> Vince is actually about the same height as Billy Barty only with more tattoos:r


:r , back in the late 80's. I partied with Gun's and Roses on thier bus minus Axl. No Idea where he was. Oh and GNR was opening for Motley Crue. We were tryingto sneak backstage to meet the Crue and got caught. Just happened Slash Duff and Izzy were standing there and told the security we were with them, then asked if we wanted to go back to the bus to party. It is amazing how approachable people like these guys used to be. but now with people jumping on stage shooting people (Dimebag Darrell), one woud be lucky just to get a glimpse of them.

CBF:w


----------



## Aaron

pnoon said:


> Methinks the photoshop boys will be very busy after SoCal 7.


I'll be the guy showing up on Saturday night snapping digital pix while wearing a burka. You think I'm going to give YOU GUYS material to humiliate me?!?

But there will be room under my burka for you, pnoon. :dr


----------



## drill

soulskater said:


> I wonder if Kelly is gonna attend the post herf herf, it seems like tradition for him to miss every year.


----------------------
AMEN!
I say that if he is grouchy sunday morning like he has been the last 4 years we run him off till he is his usual gracious self !

k


----------



## drill

soulskater said:


> You better take the snake out of your pants before it crawls in your vajayjay.
> 
> If your Billy Barty ass walks in, in your birthday suit, we're gonna point and laugh heartily. Then we are gonna blind fold you, string you up from the roof and beat you like a piñata.


-----------------
another AMEN!

k


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> You better take the snake out of your pants before it crawls in your vajayjay.
> 
> If your Billy Barty ass walks in, in your birthday suit, we're gonna point and laugh heartily. Then we are gonna blind fold you, string you up from the roof and beat you like a piñata.


I always thought I looked more like Warwick Davis with shorter hair but eh....

However if I was to show up sans trou you wouldn't need the rope to string me up 

:r


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> However if I was to show up sans trou you wouldn't need the rope to string me up
> 
> :r


Nope...you could pick him up like a bowling ball..... :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

icehog3 said:


> Nope...you could pick him up like a bowling ball..... :r


God I wish your cross checking ass was going to make it to SoCal, we'd have quite a rowdy down LOL



CBF said:


> hear Vince neil is showing up this year, that's how poker is going to stay up all night!!!


:r That is too friggin' funny. I'm not sure if Poker invited Vince Neil or not but I hear that he made a special request for Dr. Feelgood to show up LOL


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> God I wish your cross checking ass was going to make it to SoCal, we'd have quite a rowdy down LOL


Me too Brother, maybe next year...you a possible for SHII or the LOLH?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

icehog3 said:


> Me too Brother, maybe next year...you a possible for SHII or the LOLH?


Nope, too far away for me this year. One of these days I'm going to make it out though, to hang with you East Coast Boys. However I'm kind of partial to the Left Coast LOL


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> However if I was to show up sans trou you wouldn't need the rope to string me up
> 
> :r


You may think you got some junk, but it only looks big in your itty bitty little hands.


----------



## Lunch Box

LasciviousXXX said:


> However if I was to show up sans trou you wouldn't need the rope to string me up
> 
> :r


Alright dude..... but it's gonna hurt like a mutha........


----------



## MTusa

Will be good to see everyone again. See what happens when I miss a year.:hn


----------



## soulskater

Mike, glad you'll make it this year!!

Dustin, you are still five references short (get it... short) of gaining entry to the herf!


----------



## MTusa

I have some stuff for the auction but you will need gloves to hold it. It is certified authentic Katrina damaged. I'll triple bag it for protection. u 



























Just kidding.


----------



## soulskater

MTusa said:


> I have some stuff for the auction but you will need gloves to hold it. It is certified authentic Katrina damaged. I'll triple bag it for protection. u


We can save that for the clowns who think they are funny, but in the end, get abused by the Poker Patio Posse

Not Kidding


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> We can save that for the clowns who think they are funny, but in the end, get abused by the Poker Patio Posse
> 
> Not Kidding


Booooooonnnnnnnngggggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## hikari

Getting closer.

Things look good from here wifes and son are going out of town.
So i have all day and night saturday. 
I need a brake from work/house constuction/1 year old son and of course the pregnet wife

Will be there around noon


----------



## Aielo

Looks like fun, I'm in. :u


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> Dustin, you are still five references short (get it... short) of gaining entry to the herf!


Drat, foiled again!

Oh well, I guess I'll have to sit outside on the driveway and watch all the festivities through the fence. Actually, since I've met a couple of the PPP in the past I think I'm down to a negative in references LOL. Instead of needing 5, I believe I need 3 just to get back to 0.

Oh well, I think I'll just sneak in under IHT's jacket..........


----------



## ToddziLLa

Dave finally told Jane yesterday that he is going to SoCal. All while Skip and I were at the Shack so he wouldn't get beaten. :r

I bet he had a long ride home though...


----------



## Da Klugs

ToddziLLa said:


> Dave finally told Jane yesterday that he is going to SoCal. All while Skip and I were at the Shack so he wouldn't get beaten. :r
> 
> I bet he had a long ride home though...


Nah she was pretty cool about it. Hotel and car and I'm all set. See Y'all on Friday afternoon.


----------



## Havanaaddict

Da Klugs said:


> Nah she was pretty cool about it. Hotel and car and I'm all set. See Y'all on Friday afternoon.


Sweet good times to come I got us some great wine Dave :w 
See you fri.:al


----------



## OpusEx

Getting things wrapped up and ready to go here. Will be in on Thursday around 2:30pm, looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## IHT

OpusEx said:


> Getting things wrapped up and ready to go here. Will be in on Thursday around 2:30pm, looking forward to seeing everyone!


yep, getting i'm getting amped... i fly in around 1220pm thursday.

:w


----------



## Da Klugs

IHT said:


> yep, getting i'm getting amped... i fly in around 1220pm thursday.
> 
> :w


Looking forward to finally meeting up Greg. You won't get mad if I wear the shirt will ya?


----------



## MTusa

I board my plane in 3 hours. A little SD/TJ fun and then I'm on my way to the herf. See you guys Friday.


----------



## IHT

Da Klugs said:


> Looking forward to finally meeting up Greg. You won't get mad if I wear the shirt will ya?


hell no. i might bring mine, too, just so ppl might remember who the fluck i am.


----------



## soulskater

Greg, are you gonna try and sneak Wee Man in? C'mon dude, not after how he was trying to pop off to you, you shouldnt.


----------



## WillyGT

Im Driving up there on Saturday morning , looking forward to seeing everybody again!


----------



## BP22

WillyGT said:


> Im Driving up there on Saturday morning , looking forward to seeing everybody again!


Cool, I'm going on Saturday also.


----------



## IHT

soulskater said:


> Greg, are you gonna try and sneak Wee Man in? C'mon dude, not after how he was trying to pop off to you, you shouldnt.


he's on his own. if he can't take the heat...... he sinks ships... or some sh*t like that.


----------



## Lunch Box

IHT said:


> he's on his own. if he can't take the heat...... he sinks ships... or some sh*t like that.


I can see it now........ _"But but but it's teh SoCal.... I'm teh funner man"_


----------



## soulskater

IHT said:


> he's on his own. if he can't take the heat...... he sinks ships... or some sh*t like that.


Yeah, eff that guy


----------



## VinnDog

Mr., or is it Dr. SoulSkater, I am still 1 reference short. Unless my parents don’t count as 2 references. If not, I’m 2 short. My sister is crazy w/ multiple personality disorder (MPD), I could get up to 10 references from her (them). Is that OK?

I’m looking forward to meeting the BOTL’s as well as the infamous PPP. Can they really fly, talk to animals, and sleep ONLY with super models? If their anything like Mo-The-Man (sith lord), this could be the coolest weekend ever!!

WOW,
VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## MoTheMan

VinnDog said:


> Mr., or is it Dr. SoulSkater, I am still 1 reference short. Unless my parents don't count as 2 references. If not, I'm 2 short. My sister is crazy w/ multiple personality disorder (MPD), I could get up to 10 references from her (them). Is that OK?
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting the BOTL's as well as the infamous PPP. *BEWARE the PPP.* Can they really fly, talk to animals, and sleep ONLY with super models? *They do a heck of a lot more than that. Some of the most generous BOTLs you'll ever meet.*If they're anything like Mo-The-Man (sith lord), this could be the coolest weekend ever!! *Vince, it'll be a memorable weekend.*
> 
> WOW,
> VinnDog
> :tpd:


Hey Jess,
He's got a good reference from me . . . especially after that hard nudge I gave him down that slippery slope last week.:r


----------



## Sean9689

Headed out tomorrow to LA. Will see you all soon!


----------



## soulskater

VinnDog said:


> Mr., or is it Dr. SoulSkater, I am still 1 reference short. Unless my parents don't count as 2 references. If not, I'm 2 short. My sister is crazy w/ multiple personality disorder (MPD), I could get up to 10 references from her (them). Is that OK?
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting the BOTL's as well as the infamous PPP. Can they really fly, talk to animals, and sleep ONLY with super models? If their anything like Mo-The-Man (sith lord), this could be the coolest weekend ever!!
> 
> WOW,
> VinnDog
> :tpd:


Vinn, I think you meant they're not their. The contraction of 'they are' is they're not their, which is a possesive adjective. So, now back to your comment about cool weekends and Mo. We, the highly vaunted, much talked about crew that all the men want to be and all the women want to be with are NOTHING like Mo, but it will be the coolest weekend ever!


----------



## VinnDog

soulskater said:


> Vinn, I think you meant they're not their. The contraction of 'they are' is they're not their, which is a possesive adjective. So, now back to your comment about cool weekends and Mo. We, the highly vaunted, much talked about crew that all the men want to be and all the women want to be with are NOTHING like Mo, but it will be the coolest weekend ever!


Yes, I was wrong, and I fell shame! I can only hope time will erase the memory of my shame, but the scars will last a life time... :sl

Thanks for the heads up, I'll leave my wife and sisters at home!!

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## cigarflip

Stop all the talking and let's start it already! :w


----------



## soulskater

cigarflip said:


> Stop all the talking and let's start it already! :w


I agree!


----------



## OpusEx

soulskater said:


> I agree!


Chowda anyone!?


----------



## soulskater

OpusEx said:


> Chowda anyone!?


The line starts behind me.


----------



## soulskater

Reminder: 
Just making sure everyone knows that this year it's not going to be heald at Poker's. This year Zippy will holding the festivities. If you dont have his addy make sure you get it from someone! Please email me if you have any questions or if you need the address, or if you need any sizing info for any gifts you may be bringing me.

[email protected]


----------



## calistogey

I bid 1 dowrah.


----------



## Barrythevic

Well it is finally here!

I'm meeting Kerry this afternoon (Wednesday), he is arriving around 1:30. We will kick off the festivities starting this afternoon! If anyone is around, give me a call.


----------



## IHT

i may have to cancel my flight and stay home at the last moment. <-- not joking.

i'm in the middle of kicking my deadbeat P.O.S. 17 yr old step-son (turns 18 on the 8th of july) out of the house.
i just bought the lazy phuck a used truck _yesterday_, and my wife came home early from work and caught he and his buddy (after she moved his "toolbox" off her brand new leather couch - and the lid came open and revealed it to be full of beer and ice) drinking at our kitchen table. she gave him some quick grief, then went upstairs to change out of her scrubs, and when she came back downstairs, both of them had taken off in their trucks. <--- yes, after sitting there playing drinking games, just the two of them, at 1pm!!??

after attempting to call him on his cell phone, which he wouldn't answer, i left work early to find his punk azz.
my wife was driving around as well and spotted his buddy's truck headed the other way, with the dipchit in the passenger seat giving her a smirk...
well, i'm headed that way as well, low and behold, he's sitting at a taco bell parking lot...
i squeel my tires on in there, slam on the brakes as he is getting into his truck and block his exit... took his (my) keys, b*tch slapped him and knocked his pimpalicious sunglasses off, along with that fuggin smirk on his face and told him to get the phuck outta my truck (i paid for it) and find a new place to live.

too bad the cop across the parking lot didn't feel the need to come see what was up, would've been nice to see the two dipchits take breathalizers at 2pm on a sunny wednesday, and fail.

i had to go inside taco bell and apologize to a lady who had 3 of her kids that witnessed it. one of her sons thought i was a cop?

2nd problem: my wife was sent home because she's sick. she's been sick the past few days with severe itchy throat/coughing... so, i'm hoping that i don't get the symptoms tonight or first thing in the morning.

so, i'm having a great fuggin day today. still have yet to pack a thing....

mo, if i'm not coming, i'll call you on your cell before its time to pick me up at the airport. i'm planning on coming, but gotta make sure the dumbass doesn't try anything foolish tonight, and i don't feel like spittle in the morning.

edit - yes, my blood pressure is still up there, can you tell?


----------



## galaga

IHT said:


> i may have to cancel my flight and stay home at the last moment. <-- not joking.
> 
> .............
> edit - yes, my blood pressure is still up there, can you tell?


 :c 
Gotta take care of bidness Bro before ya can HERF, hope things settle out and you can still come and enjoy yourself. If not, we'll miss ya and catch ya next go round. Hope we can see ya, 'cause this might be the only time Waldo makes it!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Lunch Box said:


> I can see it now........ _"But but but it's teh SoCal.... I'm teh funner man"_


Tell me a joke.... funny guy.

*"I'll have a Coke"* 

Oh and Jess, maybe I'll bring my big boy boots that make me another 3 ft taller and then I can pass as one of the regular guys, however I'm pretty sure that if I bribe Poker with some of that Dr. FeelGood he might try and sneak me in :r

XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX

IHT said:


> i may have to cancel my flight and stay home at the last moment. <-- not joking.


Greg, as soon as I get out of this teleconference meeting I'll give you a call bro.... keep your head up.

Dustin


----------



## VinnDog

Family 1st, (You, wife, any good kids), then Herf! I wish I had so wisdom to pass along, but I don't. Sorry.

VinnDog


----------



## IHT

LasciviousXXX said:


> Greg, as soon as I get out of this teleconference meeting I'll give you a call bro.... keep your head up.
> 
> Dustin


i'll answer, but i don't know how much i'll be able to chit-chat. i'm going to start packing my cigars after i post this.


----------



## WillyGT

Sorry to hear that Greg, but its true, family is first. Hope everything comes out alright and you can still attend .


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> Tell me a joke.... funny guy.
> 
> *"I'll have a Coke"*
> 
> Oh and Jess, maybe I'll bring my big boy boots that make me another 3 ft taller and then I can pass as one of the regular guys, however I'm pretty sure that if I bribe Poker with some of that Dr. FeelGood he might try and sneak me in :r
> 
> XXX


Look... I hate to see grown men (well, mostly grown) beg. Make sure you have a nice cigar for me and I'm sure we can work something out.

mmmkay?

Greg, sorry to hear about the trouble. Hope you can resolve it so you can come hang with us!!! Hope you dont get sick either.


----------



## Lunch Box

LasciviousXXX said:


> Tell me a joke.... funny guy.
> 
> *"I'll have a Coke"*
> 
> XXX


Nah...... If I do then I wouldn't have any material left for the herf......

Enjoy that Coke though..... they are good.......


----------



## soulskater

Lunch Box said:


> Nah...... If I do then I wouldn't have any material left for the herf......
> 
> Enjoy that Coke though..... they are good.......


Oh! Snap.

someones in deep doo doo


----------



## hikari

Well i was hoping it would cool down a bit by the weekend 

but seems the news is saying it is still going to be HOT!

Hope theres some shade, And dont forget the sun screen


----------



## MoTheMan

*Y E E H A W ! ! *

'Tis almost 6 o'clock & I'm leaving the office.

4 Days of cigar mayhem, here I come ! ! :dr


----------



## ToddziLLa

Hope everything works out for the best Greg.


----------



## filly

That really stinks, Gregg. Really hoping everything works out ok so that you can come and sample these brownies I have in the oven. Now that the air conditioning is repaired, I am baking brownies, blueberry and maple scones, and possibly cookies, depending on time...

Can't wait to herf with y'all!


----------



## pnoon

filly said:


> That really stinks, Gregg. Really hoping everything works out ok so that you can come and sample these brownies I have in the oven. Now that the air conditioning is repaired, I am baking brownies, blueberry and maple scones, and possibly cookies, depending on time...
> 
> Can't wait to herf with y'all!


Sounds yummy, Jen.:dr


----------



## IHT

if i don't wake up sick as a dog, i'm on that plane at 8:45am.


----------



## zemekone

IHT said:


> if i don't wake up sick as a dog, i'm on that plane at 8:45am.


F-ing sweet see u there greg...........................


----------



## CgarWyzrd

IHT said:


> i may have to cancel my flight and stay home at the last moment. <-- not joking.
> 
> i'm in the middle of kicking my deadbeat P.O.S. 17 yr old step-son (turns 18 on the 8th of july) out of the house.
> i just bought the lazy phuck a used truck _yesterday_, and my wife came home early from work and caught he and his buddy (after she moved his "toolbox" off her brand new leather couch - and the lid came open and revealed it to be full of beer and ice) drinking at our kitchen table. she gave him some quick grief, then went upstairs to change out of her scrubs, and when she came back downstairs, both of them had taken off in their trucks. <--- yes, after sitting there playing drinking games, just the two of them, at 1pm!!??
> 
> after attempting to call him on his cell phone, which he wouldn't answer, i left work early to find his punk azz.
> my wife was driving around as well and spotted his buddy's truck headed the other way, with the dipchit in the passenger seat giving her a smirk...
> well, i'm headed that way as well, low and behold, he's sitting at a taco bell parking lot...
> i squeel my tires on in there, slam on the brakes as he is getting into his truck and block his exit... took his (my) keys, b*tch slapped him and knocked his pimpalicious sunglasses off, along with that fuggin smirk on his face and told him to get the phuck outta my truck (i paid for it) and find a new place to live.
> 
> too bad the cop across the parking lot didn't feel the need to come see what was up, would've been nice to see the two dipchits take breathalizers at 2pm on a sunny wednesday, and fail.
> 
> i had to go inside taco bell and apologize to a lady who had 3 of her kids that witnessed it. one of her sons thought i was a cop?
> 
> 2nd problem: my wife was sent home because she's sick. she's been sick the past few days with severe itchy throat/coughing... so, i'm hoping that i don't get the symptoms tonight or first thing in the morning.
> 
> so, i'm having a great fuggin day today. still have yet to pack a thing....
> 
> mo, if i'm not coming, i'll call you on your cell before its time to pick me up at the airport. i'm planning on coming, but gotta make sure the dumbass doesn't try anything foolish tonight, and i don't feel like spittle in the morning.
> 
> edit - yes, my blood pressure is still up there, can you tell?


Just shoot the ****er!!!!:gn

Hope you can make it.


----------



## IHT

sorry for the drama. 
i guess i'm headed to the airport in 10 minutes... see some of you in the afternoon.


----------



## WillyGT

filly said:


> That really stinks, Gregg. Really hoping everything works out ok so that you can come and sample these brownies I have in the oven. Now that the air conditioning is repaired, I am baking brownies, blueberry and maple scones, and possibly cookies, depending on time...
> 
> Can't wait to herf with y'all!


looking forward to that! Jenny your cookies are the best ones ive ever tasted! .


----------



## cigarflip

I'll be at Kelly's at 3:00. See you all there!


----------



## VinnDog

cigarflip said:


> I'll be at Kelly's at 3:00. See you all there!


And Kelly's would be at... And this is regardin... You Know... Well he would NEVER d'ivulge' this but Mo-The-'Sith lord's' is my baby's daddy.He's asking for more Habana's againd! F the formula, there's still somw dust bunnys, just pick up some Habans'... 

VinnDog
:tpd:

Addy would be cool if this FNG(ish) guy is welcome!?!? :hn :sl If not. :gn

All Fun. No animals were hurt for this post.


----------



## Da Klugs

Scheduled to arrive from Phoenix at 1:55 tomorrow. Having issues at home it's 50/50 right now. Cigars are packed though. 

Staying at the hyatt by the OC airport.


----------



## soulskater

cigarflip said:


> I'll be at Kelly's at 3:00. See you all there!


See you guys there!

If you need to ask where it is, then you were not on invited.


----------



## Lunch Box

soulskater said:


> See you guys there!
> 
> If you need to ask where it is, then you were not on invited.


Whew..... I'm glad I know how to get there.........


----------



## ComicBookFreak

VinnDog said:


> And Kelly's would be at.......


Just look for the Pantera with Kelly and Vince Neil standing near the hood!!!! 

CBF:w


----------



## gabebdog1

soulskater said:


> See you guys there!
> 
> If you need to ask where it is, then you were not on invited.


:r :r


----------



## galaga

Da Klugs said:


> Scheduled to arrive from Phoenix at 1:55 tomorrow. Having issues at home it's 50/50 right now. Cigars are packed though.
> 
> Staying at the hyatt by the OC airport.




Didn't you get a personal invitation from Zippy....

Hope things straighten themselves out Dave.


----------



## poker

soulskater said:


> See you guys there!
> 
> If you need to ask where it is, then you were not on invited.


I guess Im not invited.


----------



## galaga

poker said:


> I guess Im not invited.


PM sent, what a bunch of caknuckle heads.


----------



## poker

I got yer caknuckle hangin right here bro.:r


----------



## galaga

poker said:


> I got yer caknuckle hangin right here bro.:r


Are you talking to me or Soulskater, I don't want no 69 cent special in the Dowah auction.


----------



## poker

:r 
The weekend party kicks starts tonight on the patio.

(and the 5 reference thing is just Jess havin fun)


----------



## Bruce

damn.....have a great time guys!
Wish I was going, it's been a long time since I've herfed with the SoCal crew, but this damn thing called work keeps interfering with my cigar activities.

Would have been interesting, have a few $hitty old cigars for poker to get hooked on again!


----------



## poker

Sorry you couldnt make it Bruce. Im gonna try like hell to make the LOL herf though. Trust me, I understand all about the work thing.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

filly said:


> That really stinks, Gregg. Really hoping everything works out ok so that you can come and sample these brownies I have in the oven. Now that the air conditioning is repaired, I am baking brownies, blueberry and maple scones, and possibly cookies, depending on time...
> 
> Can't wait to herf with y'all!


What, no pecan pie?!? :dr That's it, I'm not comin'!!!

:z See you all Saturday!


----------



## WillyGT

At what time does it start on saturday? and what time it ends? just to plan my :z Schedule :w


----------



## seagarsmoker

poker said:


> :r
> The weekend party kicks starts tonight on the patio.
> 
> (and the 5 reference thing is just Jess havin fun)


I know you guys will have a great time this weekend. First SoCal herf I've missed since SoCal I. 
Hope you guys smoke some great old shitty cigars and BigAl wins the speed herf. . .


----------



## Aielo

WillyGT said:


> At what time does it start on saturday? and what time it ends? just to plan my :z Schedule :w


What about tomorrow? I need to sort things out before I get there.


----------



## poker

Im sure things on Friday kick off by 3pm. Its midnight & just got done cleaning up the patio from the pre-pre-herf. About 35 folks showed up. Big thanks for everyone that made the trek from out of town and big props to the new guys that showed up & took a ribbing in style.
As always, big thanks to the SoCal crew for helping put on another patio herf that will be not soon forgotten. See you guys in about 12 hrs in O.C.!


----------



## Puffy69

glad you guys are having fun and are going to have more fun ...In Milwaukee gigging and was hoping to make it but aint happen'n..Im from the Sandiego area and hope to herf with you guys some time..have fun and keep it real..


----------



## cigarflip

poker said:


> Im sure things on Friday kick off by 3pm. Its midnight & just got done cleaning up the patio from the pre-pre-herf. About 35 folks showed up. Big thanks for everyone that made the trek from out of town and big props to the new guys that showed up & took a ribbing in style.
> As always, big thanks to the SoCal crew for helping put on another patio herf that will be not soon forgotten. See you guys in about 12 hrs in O.C.!


Thanks for opening up the patio bro! It was a grand time!


----------



## OpusEx

cigarflip said:


> Thanks for opening up the patio bro! It was a grand time!


:tpd: Big thanks to Poker for opening up his house to us all! It was great to see some old friends and finally meet some new ones. So many great cigars yesterday I'm not sure where to begin, but I'll try  :

Davidoff Latour
Du prince
91 Monte Joyita (x2)
mid 70's Monte Especial
mid 70's Ramon Allones Panatela (one of the best cigars I've had and what EVERY RA should aspire to be with respect to flavor)
98 Cohiba Corona Especial
early 70's Punch margarita

also numerous puffs off of many other wonderful cigars throughout the day and night. Looking forward to continuing the celebration in a bit here when we leave for the pre herf. Chowda's on it's way all!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoTheMan

OpusEx said:


> :tpd: Davidoff Latour
> Du prince
> 91 Monte Joyita (x2)
> mid 70's Monte Especial
> mid 70's Ramon Allones Panatela (one of the best cigars I've had and what EVERY RA should aspire to be with respect to flavor)
> 98 Cohiba Corona Especial
> early 70's Punch margarita


Arrrgh! Mark!! Stop it!!

Can't take this teasing!

No seriously, was a great time & always good seeing & herfin' with good BOTL's & SOTL's.

See you all in about 6 hours! [Hee, hee, hee, hee.]


----------



## cigarflip

99 Cohiba CE
98 Flor De Cano Corona
98 Cohiba CE
86 La Escepcion Longo and 92 Monte Joyita smoked together (Wow!)
00 Monte 2
RA Belicoso

Still figuring out what to smoke next. See you guys in a few...:w


----------



## zemekone

cigarflip said:


> 99 Cohiba CE
> 98 Flor De Cano Corona
> 98 Cohiba CE
> 86 La Escepcion Longo and 92 Monte Joyita smoked together (Wow!)
> 00 Monte 2
> RA Belicoso
> 
> Still figuring out what to smoke next. See you guys in a few...:w


86 La Escepcion Longo and 92 Monte Joyita smoked together (Wow!) That combo was awesome! Who would have thought???


----------



## pnoon

You guys are killin' me!
:w


----------



## VinnDog

The Dr. says most of wounds should heal in 2-4 months. They had to amputate my left hand (stepped on), and the feeling on the left side of my face (from being bitch-slapped) will come back some day… Was it worth it? Damn right it was!!

I entertained the idea of skipping my son’s birthday tomorrow!! That is until I mentioned it to my loving wife. I’ll get back tomorrow, but I might have her foot in my a$$

Tough crowd, but I would be to if I was handing out Vintage Habanons! If you’re within 5 hours of OC, you HAVE to make the trip!!

Thanks again to everyone, especially Poker, and SoulSkater for the use of there domiciles. Mo-T-Man for getting me ‘locally’ connected, and all you other BOTL’s at CS! This is really a kick in the pants (and not the hard kind SoulSkater gives me kicking me out of someone else’s’ home...

Nice,
VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## Da Klugs

Epic Puff Puff...

First the old boli only puff puff...

Then

Jack, Marc, Mark, Jen, Bruce, Kelly, Sean, Barry....

Don Candido 500
R&J Clemenceua
63 Rac
Punch Nectar (Jack you are the man)
75 Party corona
87 R&J Churchill

And others I can't remember but still make my stash smell great. 

Too much fun.


----------



## WillyGT

Bad News, I m gonna have to miss out on this one  I know i havent been able to attend any of the latest herfs but something always comes up. This time it is some work Issues, today friday something came up on work and we had some trouble with some critical products, and since monday and tuesday are gonna be holidays for you guys we have to take care of this ASAP and gonna have to stay for work on saturday. 

Im gonna try to at least talk through the phone to say hi, sorry guys, sorry again. Iknow its gonna be great and it really sucks that i will miss it,  but without work, there is no money for cigars. 

Tillnext one :w have a great herf.


----------



## pnoon

WillyGT said:


> Bad News, I m gonna have to miss out on this one  I know i havent been able to attend any of the latest herfs but something always comes up. This time it is some work Issues, today friday something came up on work and we had some trouble with some critical products, and since monday and tuesday are gonna be holidays for you guys we have to take care of this ASAP and gonna have to stay for work on saturday.
> 
> Im gonna try to at least talk through the phone to say hi, sorry guys, sorry again. Iknow its gonna be great and it really sucks that i will miss it,  but without work, there is no money for cigars.
> 
> Tillnext one :w have a great herf.


That sucks Carlos. I was looking forward to seeing you again. 
Rest assured, you will be with us in spirit.
:w


----------



## ToddziLLa

You guys started things off right!


----------



## hikari

Leaving house around 10:30am should be there by noon


----------



## pnoon

hikari said:


> . . . . should be there by noon


:tpd:
:z :z :z


----------



## poker

A grand time at the pre-herf. The pre-event lasted long into the night. The main event today should be fantastic & something to remember for years to come.

Just a few of the single cigars auctioned off last night at the dorrah auction that hints of whats in store tonight at the main event:

1972 Romeo y Juliete Clemenceaus
1994 Cohiba Robusto
Various Custom Rolled cigars
80's Davidoff Chateau Latour
80's Davidoff 5000

The raffle today will include items from generous overseas & local merchants and manufacturers, and unbelieveable guest donations. Our hopes are that everyone that buys raffle tickets goes home with something.

A few items being put up in todays raffle include a brand new paladium & black laquer ST Dupont Gatsby lighter, over 150 5-packs of cigars, various full boxes of cigars, rare & unusual cigars, kilos of Cubita coffee beans, 20+ bottles of booze, etc.

All profits will be going to Project 999 Fund of Orange County CA. A fund to financially help the families of Orange County police officers who have been killed or severely injured in the line of duty.

Once again our sincere thanks go out to our sponsers, guests, friends, and everyone that helped put on this great annual event.

The SoCal Patio Posse


----------



## filly

Oh my what a herf. I think my tongue is in permenant sandpaper mode! lol

Started out with:
91 joyita
85 Romeo tubo churchill
8yr old farm rolled Robaina
97 Partagas tres petite
Then a Boli pass....
Boli pc from the early 70's
Boli corona from the early 80's
Boli panatellas longus from who knows when!
Boli RC from early 70s
Boli Tubo #3 and #1 from 70's/80's

Of course right AFTER that, we had the puff puff pass of all ...
Don Candido 500<----gotta be one of THE BEST cigars I have ever tasted...
RyJ Clemenceau<---- OMG so friggin rich I can't imagine smoking by myself!
RA Corona from 62 <----Orgasmic and my all time greatest ever smoked cigar
Diplo 5 from 85
Partagas corona from 50 cab from 72
RyJ Churchill tubo '78
Punch Nectarus
ERDM slenderella from early 70's

Thanks for letting me in on this fabulous opportunity, guys!!!:dr 

As always, brownies and awesome corn and crab chowder, lots of laughter and lots of great guys to herf with. Thanks to all the SoCal, Poker for the dowrha mini auction, and of course Zipcode for use of his place. Making scones right now so I gotta run!

filly


----------



## BP22

> Originally Posted by hikari
> . . . . should be there by noon





pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> :z :z :z


Me three...


----------



## BP22

poker said:


> A grand time at the pre-herf. The pre-event lasted long into the night. The main event today should be fantastic & something to remember for years to come.
> 
> Just a few of the single cigars auctioned off last night at the dorrah auction that hints of whats in store tonight at the main event:
> 
> 1972 Romeo y Juliete Clemenceaus
> 1994 Cohiba Robusto
> Various Custom Rolled cigars
> 80's Davidoff Chateau Latour
> 80's Davidoff 5000
> 
> The raffle today will include items from generous overseas & local merchants and manufacturers, and unbelieveable guest donations. Our hopes are that everyone that buys raffle tickets goes home with something.
> 
> A few items being put up in todays raffle include a brand new paladium & black laquer ST Dupont Gatsby lighter, over 150 5-packs of cigars, various full boxes of cigars, rare & unusual cigars, kilos of Cubita coffee beans, 20+ bottles of booze, etc.
> 
> All profits will be going to Project 999 Fund of Orange County CA. A fund to financially help the families of Orange County police officers who have been killed or severely injured in the line of duty.
> 
> Once again our sincere thanks go out to our sponsers, guests, friends, and everyone that helped put on this great annual event.
> 
> The SoCal Patio Posse


Holy Smokes! Looks like I better hit the ATM on the way out. :dr


----------



## Aielo

Pissed I couldn't make it yesterday, I'll be there today. Bringin some cash, do you guys accept checks too in case I go crazy with the auction?


----------



## IHT

i didn't take MY camera this year, but Mo and LasciviousXXX brought theirs and i've been using Dustins (too bad we don't have a way to get the photos onto Mo's computer)...
so, i'm uploading Mo's photos to my user gallery and will post the link here in a few minutes.
first batch are of the pre-herf, but the best photos are of the pre-pre-herf that will have to be loaded from dustins camera...

click HERE ya bastages.
still working on it though.
we'll be up there for the herf in a few - Mo's out for a spin on his tricycle right now.  
and dustin wants to hurry up and get on the p0rn sites while he's away.


----------



## poker

Personal checks are okay


----------



## drevim

IHT said:


> i didn't take MY camera this year, but Mo and LasciviousXXX brought theirs and i've been using Dustins (too bad we don't have a way to get the photos onto Mo's computer)...
> so, i'm uploading Mo's photos to my user gallery and will post the link here in a few minutes.
> first batch are of the pre-herf, but the best photos are of the pre-pre-herf that will have to be loaded from dustins camera...
> 
> click HERE ya bastages.
> still working on it though.
> we'll be up there for the herf in a few - Mo's out for a spin on his tricycle right now.
> and dustin wants to hurry up and get on the p0rn sites while he's away.


Keep them coming ,Greg(no Dustin, thats not spelled that way). Good to see Dave is behaving.

Looking forward to seeing Kerry in the B-day shirt, and Dustin in some compromising "poses".

Have a great day guys, sounds like Kelly has some goodies lined up for you.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Thanks for the pics Greg!


----------



## ComicBookFreak

ToddziLLa said:


> Thanks for the pics Greg!


:tpd: Thanks. I can't wait to see the pics from tonight! 

CBF:w


----------



## NCRadioMan

ComicBookFreak said:


> Thanks. I can't wait to see the pics from tonight!
> 
> CBF:w


:tpd: 

:ms NCRM


----------



## rutkus

looks like a blast, next year its on my calendar to deffinately make it


----------



## Aaron

I am no longer a Sabbath pumpkin. Getting in my carriage to squeeze in a couple of SoCal7 hours tonight. Still have to drive to Sequoia National Park in the am with my son for Cub Scouts.


----------



## IHT

uploading MORE pictures from Mo's camera (the link is still good).

dustin will have a sh*tload to put up on his gallery profile when he gets home (we didn't have the right card reader/usb cable to connect to Mo's laptop - but dey is some gooduns in der).

had a blast, i'm feeling the after effects of smoking so many damn fine cigars the past 3 days - a little ringing in my ears from the gunshots at the pre-pre-herf (damn ******** + wine + guns = not a good idea).


----------



## Zenistar

Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## poker

Its official...

I lost my voice from calling out all the raffle & auction items tonight for 4+ hours :r


----------



## Bigwaved

ComicBookFreak said:


> Just look for the Pantera with Kelly and Vince Neil standing near the hood!!!!
> 
> CBF:w


 :r

Thanks for posting the pictures, IHT.


----------



## galaga

OK -- great party guys.  Thanks to all for making it a fun time. Poker and the Posse did a great job as usual and thanks for the use of the pad Zippy, and Jesse for organizing. Carlos, #1 job cooking. Great to see old friends and make new. Thanks to Dave AKA Mr Butt Krugs and IHT for comming out to vist. I had so much nicotine in me that I was having flash backs. Where's the nicotine detox holding tank phone number? :hn


----------



## SLR

Wow, what a party:w 

It was great seeing everyone, and meeting new friends.


----------



## poker

Okay, I’m awake. My voice is gone (really), and we still have today’s closing festivities to go here on the patio.

Yesterdays main event is definitely one that wont be forgotten anytime soon that’s for sure.
As a recap, the party kicked off and folks started showing up pretty early at Mark & Mikes (Zipcode & SLR) place and on a quick count it appeared close to 85+ folks showed up. Some locals, some outside the local area & quite a few from out of state. Many familiar faces, quite a few new ones, but all great folks for sure.
There were 2 separate sessions of raffles, a special raffle for a ST Dupont Ligne II lighter, an auction, and an unreal dowhra' auction (all gifted from personal cigar collections of guests).
The food was fantastic as usual, 3 sheets of tres leches cake for dessert, home made pastries, and all the usual chips & stuff.
The temp was quite hot (hovering in the high 90's) but in the evening one could not have asked for better conditions.

There were so many exotic, rare, and discontinued cigars exchanged, gifted, raffled, auctioned, and smoked I don’t even know where to begin. Many times folks would get to see a rare cigar that was won in a bidding auction get gifted to the losing bidder. A true act of unselfishness, generosity & brotherhood/sisterhood of the leaf in rare form. It truly was a sight to see.

There are many thanks that are due to many folks.

1) Our guests. Without you, this annual event would not be possible. You take the time out of your busy schedules to spend a few days with us and others. Some of you book flights many months in advance. Many of you canceled other plans just to join us on this holiday weekend. You donated a multitude of items of great personal & $$$ value for the fun & for a truly worthwhile charity fund. The generosity some of you all exhibited is second to none. Folks like Da Klugs, Jerry, Sean9689, Kerry and others donated cigars that many of us (including myself) have never even seen before outside of pictures.
The entire SoCal Posse and the Project 999 Fund of Orange County wish thank you one and all from the bottom of our hearts. 

2) Our sponsors’. Thank you again for supporting our event once again just like you do year after year without fault. The items you sent that were auctioned & raffled helped generate (on rough count) a possible record for funds for us to be donated this year to charity. A final tally will be posted later today.
We wish to thank our overseas vendors for always being there for us (I will not mention them here for obvious reasons). Also super big thanks go out to places like Bargain Humidors and Palio for their generous support and donations. A huge thank you is also due to [email protected] Corp. for donating virtually all the soda & water that was consumed. 

3) A final thanks to the entire SoCal Patio Posse for all your hard work & planning for many months for this years event. Special props to Carlos for cooking once again for all that attended. Jessie & family for all the sheets of cake, tamales, and fixings that were provided. Mark & Mike for opening their home up to host this years event. Carlton for organizing the financial end of it. Rene for all the coffee he roasted and brewed, and finally to the rest of posse for all the countless little loose ends that needed to be addressed.
One really cannot fathom the work that goes in to pulling events of this magnitude off unless you've actually done it. Months of planning, stress, and dedication go without saying. It really is a multitude of things that can be mind boggleing but worth every effort in the end. With all your help, this years event was another success. Thank you.
`````````````````````````````````````````````````` ``````````````

We hope you all had fun & that many of you that joined us this year will plan on joining us again in July 2007 for SoCal VIII. We also hope those that could not attend this years event will try to join us all next year. We hope you all had a great time, and if you think there is anything we can do to make next years event even better, please feel free to let us know your ideas. 

On behalf of the entire SoCal Patio Posse we wish to thank you all for making this years event one that will not be forgotten. We are all truly blessed.
.


----------



## galaga

Hey Joker, why was everyone doing the FSU chop? Is "The Judge" a Seminole or just an Atlanta Braves fan?


----------



## poker

Joe the judge is a real judge!


----------



## hikari

Hey guys 
I would like to start by saying thank you to everyone that made the SoCal 7 Herf what it is and to Mark for opening his house up.

This was my first SoCal herf and did not know what to expect. 
These are a great bunch of people with big hearts.

Now for those of you that have meet me. I know I was not very active nor social but I was just relaxing this was my first day off in a long time I was just soaking things up. Normally I am on call 24/7 dealing with Technical problems and situation from People at the LA courts.

I had a great time and am glad I went and will be looking forward to the next.
(next time the wife wants to come she smokes also but being pregnant she cant be around the smoke)

Next time I’ll be my normal social self 
My only other regret is that I was not able to contribute as much as I would have liked, to such a noble cause. I have just finished a 35k project on my house + 1yr old son and my wife and I are expecting another son in 5 weeks (first week of Aug)

OO yha next time I will not be so early LOL I know where the place is and how traffic getting there is. (Sorry again Mark...)


P.S Thank you to all the kind people who attended the herf


----------



## Sean9689

Hey all, just checking in to CS to see what's up (I can't believe I haven't checked my email since the 29th -- new record!). Still in LA at the hotel and I'm leaving shortly to hang out with all the guys/gals one last time. Kelly, on the way over soon. I have LOTS of pictures to post but it will have to be done once I return home tomorrow (probably posted on the 4th). 

All I can say so far is, there's no place like SoCal (no ruby red slippers here). Final update and such when I return. My palate is about dead, probably only enough left for 1 or 2 final smokes.


----------



## Sean9689

BTW, I have something like 150+ pics...lots to share!


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Yesterdays main event is definitely one that wont be forgotten anytime soon that's for sure.
> On behalf of the entire SoCal Patio Posse we wish to thank you all for making this years event one that will not be forgotten. We are all truly blessed.
> .


What he said!

Big Thank You to Poker and The PPP for another GREAT HERF and a GREAT cause.

WHAT A DAY!!
Poker started my cigar day off after breakfast with a small smoke that we both shared a box on  then gave me one that later went for a about 3 bills at the aucton.

Then once we got to Zippy's HUGE THANK-YOU for having us all!

JackPoster pretty much kicked my ass all day long by starting me off with something dated 1708:dr and then another dated before time I think. I was trying to save the ash and smoke that they were so good!
Hey Jerry how was the golf game today? Thank You again.

I told The Judge, ( of course he is a real Judge, did he LOOK fake?) that I know I will never smoke as fine cigars as I did this day. Thanks you guys. BTW thanks for driving on sat Judge.

Great meeting the New guys from the boards and wonderful seeing the local guys also, we haven't seen too much of each other..I'm working on it!

Maybe the BEST part of the WHOLE weekend was Driving with Mr. Nee and looking for an onramp for 20 minutes :z

THANKS For having me...I have to get ready to cook now, are we really having MORE cigars today??!!

Rob

Can I bid a dowhra'


----------



## BP22

Good Times, Good Times...

Thank you to all that put this event on (Poker & the SoCal PP). The amount of work you put into this shows with a truely spectacular event.

It was great being able to put a face to those on CS...IHT Greg (thanks for taking me under your wing), Sam (thanks for the cutter and the great smokes), BMan (thanks for the oldie but goodie), Peter Pnoon (thanks for the Punch), Dave (thanks for letting taste some sticks I have only seen pictures of), Zemekone (watch out Victoria Secrets), Poker (a masterful master of ceremonies), Beer Bob, Galaga, SDMate (the SD Crew - next year we're wearing the black shirts), Calistogie (SGValley herfin'), DustinXXX (see you in Vegas!), Aaron (I can only imagine what lies ahead in the PhotoShop)...oh yeah and my boytoy Soulskater Jesus... 

I'm sure I missed some people, but my head is still a little cloudy from all the smoke. :w


----------



## Puffy69

Wow..nice pics..i like the one with Dustin smoking what I think is a Dunhill Cab and a Something and gettin ready to light up a Davi 5000 I think..You guys are off the charts..Glad everyone had fun..Hope to see ya next year.


----------



## Dr. Dan

I'll use my virgin post to say WOW!!! :dr 

That was one awe-inspiring event. Thanks to all for being so friendly,
and especially to Deem for introducing me around. To the new brothers I met, it was my pleasure to hang with yunz (as we say in Pittsburgh...)

To the guys I've met before - it was great to smoke with ya again.

You guys ROCK!! :u 

-Dr. Dan


----------



## IHT

just got home, had sh*tloads of fun this weekend, without being shot by kerry... gotta do my daddy-duties and blow up some fireworks.

those photos on my gallery were all taken by Mo.
Dustin/Lascivious has over 200+ on his camera that we took turns using - some of these photos will be making their rounds in the photoshop threads (i have many ideas), some have already been chopped and just need to be posted (like some zemekone girl on girl action).

but, IT'S ALL RELATIVE!!

will report more later after i spend time with the family.


----------



## RPB67

ToddziLLa said:


> Thanks for the pics Greg!


:tpd: Those look great ! Looks like a lot of fun was had.


----------



## IHT

alright, i'm so glad i went again. it didnt' start off good with Delta not getting my luggage at LAX on time, but i still got it. i can't wait for dustin to post the photos we took of the pre-pre-herf and on... what memories.

some of the nicest guys to sit down and talk with (gabe, gerry, min ron larry) and some of the nicest guys to catch hell from (steve, jes, and the rest of the SoCal crew).

i got to meet some new people this year. Bman, Da Klugs (butt krugs), zemekone, goat*F*ocker, beerbob, bp22, jerry, sam, vinndog (where'd you go on saturday?), aaron (for a brief moment),

i'm still in a great mood, although a little hoarse from all the cigars.

speaking of cigars, zemekone and i were talking about the cigars that get passed and smoked at that event - truely amazing the sticks you see, get to smoke, that you've never seen or smoked before.

i sat down where Marc and Jack were sitting earlier, i look down, there's about a 2 inch long portion of a Dunhill on the ground like a tossed away cig (it's all relative). people gifting a late 60s RAC and immediately being hit back with an early 60s RAC like they were playing "go fish". 

the high rollers outbidding me on everything (and BP22 getting his $38 bid in there at the end, he almost had it if he had 10x that amount) - and by high rollers, i'm talking about...... BARRYTHEVIC!! :sl

i finally got to meet Dustin and sit down and talk about all kinds of things in our lives after we were done at the herf and made it back to Mo's house - eating leftover pizza at the kitchen table. we know each others senses of humor even more than we did from phone conversations. in the car rides, we found each other finishing each others sentences....

and Franksmith... where would we have been if it wasn't for Franksmith to have shown up and..... oh.... wait...... nevermind.

so much to say, best event i've been to - i think it was noticeably better than last years, and that's hard to do. i laughed so much...

when are we going to see the photoshop of someone going down to the "Y" on Zemekone?


----------



## BP22

IHT said:


> the high rollers outbidding me on everything (and BP22 getting his $38 bid in there at the end, he almost had it if he had 10x that amount) - and by high rollers, i'm talking about...... BARRYTHEVIC!! :sl


I was so out of my league, infact we weren't even playing the same sport. But watch out next year...I'm bringing the bankroll. :r


----------



## Hbooker

BP22 Brandon,
I cant tell you how much I related to your post. Although you couldn't tell from the way things ended up this year.. The Dowrah Auction for this event has always been a special fun one. The best part is it rases needed funds for the charity the second best part is getting to hand out a whupin on a few folks in fun.
The other great thing is that you get a shot at some really phenominal Cigars that on most other days we could only read about or see in pictures. 

I thank the entire Socal crew for hosting this years great event. To me it is a true honor to be not only invited, but to be asked to sit in on the Cake..
For those who dont know about the cake tradition, well you may findout one day..

Again Thank you all...

"Booker sit-down" 

hehe


----------



## Aielo

My thanks to everyone who made it possible. Had a great time campin' out under the tarp with the "blue-faced killas."  

Great hosts, food, smokes, company, and charity. Can't wait 'til next year. I need to buy more tickets next time so Deem, Rob, and Steve won't clean up all the prizes.


----------



## Sean9689

Great stuff guys! Will post pics & such when I return on Monday (probably happening on Tuesday). Too much wine, smokes, and convo for one weekend. I had to pitch an '02 RA 898 and Partagas Serie D No. 4 Reserva today because my palate couldn't take anymore! Now that's a good looooong weekend.


----------



## poker

For the record:

An exact tally of the amount being donated is not currently known. We do however have a rough count ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................$12,600.00!!!!:w  :w


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> For the record:
> 
> An exact tally of the amount being donated is not currently known. We do however have a rough count ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................$12,600.00!!!!:w  :w


effing AWESOME! I also wanna say thanks to all the people who came out!


----------



## Barrythevic

IHT said:


> the high rollers outbidding me on everything (and BP22 getting his $38 bid in there at the end, he almost had it if he had 10x that amount) - and by high rollers, i'm talking about...... BARRYTHEVIC!! :sl


Hey Greg, you were sitting next to a real high roller! This year I was only bidding you up because I thought the bids were Daves! :r

Glad you had a great time! This was one for the record books!

Thanks to everyone who showed up. It was a real pleasure to meet so many new people this year. I hope all of you enjoyed this years herf as much as I did!

Hope to see all of you next year at SoCal 8!


----------



## poker

IHT said:


> when are we going to see the photoshop of someone going down to the "Y" on Zemekone?


per the requests...


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> For the record:
> 
> An exact tally of the amount being donated is not currently known. We do however have a rough count ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................$12,600.00!!!!:w  :w


Way to go guys! The hard work involved paid off in spades, eh, poker?


----------



## Coach

sounds like you guys had a blast. congrats on the $$$$$ too. knowing DaKlugs and Poker there were alot of smokes that you guys never even saw in real life....  . hey Rob....you had a lil too much.....:al ....sorry i missed it.

r


----------



## opus

Glad you all had an awesome herf. Can't wait to see more pics. Hopefully next year I can attend.


----------



## pnoon

Once again the SoCal group has put on another amazing event. Good people, amazing smokes and TONS of laughs. I could wear out my keyboard individually thanking almost everyone in attendance but I just have to extend my heartfelt thanks to joker of Westminster and the entire SoCal crew. You guys are the best and do an incredible job of putting on a top-notch herf and going the extra step to make everyone feel welcome. It was great to see many old friends and make some new ones. Now I'm contemplating the Shack Herf and LOL. And I think I've eaten enough cake to last me until 2010 - or at least until SoCal 8.

And Jesse, not one fat joke found in this post!



Oh, and Greg, a bit of advice - NEVER get into a battle you cannot win.


----------



## IHT

opusxox said:


> Glad you all had an awesome herf. Can't wait to see more pics. Hopefully next year I can attend.


skip, some of your cigars were smoked there (by me) and they were damn good. thanks again.

peter, i think you should've sat next to barry and had a "blue flamer" contest....


----------



## WillyGT

Oh my god! you guys sure did have a great time! I really wish i could have made it! I really need a nice relaxing herf, It really sucks that I missed it. this was a really great opportunity to meet a lot of new people, hope i get another chance along the way. great to see everyone had a great time, it seems there willbe a lot of pics so at least I will get to check em out!

Carlos,


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> For the record:
> 
> An exact tally of the amount being donated is not currently known. We do however have a rough count ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................$12,600.00!!!!


Very Cool on the total, Nice job you guys. Coach I was under control but I kept getting out bid

What they are not saying is that it went on into Thursday night. Mr. Nee went to the local SPCA bought a bunch of dog ribs, sausage and chicken. Rene did the cooking to perfection, thank you guys.

Best line last night was

Jerry after eating a full plate and then some..
"come down to Alabama and I'll show you some ribs" :r

2nd best line was Jerry after watching everyone light cigar after Cigar then he says 
With a drawal..

"You know most people have a herf and it's one day event, you all have a Herf and it last *4 days*.....I HATE you guys" :w

Jerry thanks again for the great smokes ...it was nice to meet you finally. I hope the flight back is a good one today.

Folks thanks for letting me sneak in for 4 days and

are we really going to do it again today!?!?!?!

Rob


----------



## BP22

Hbooker said:


> BP22 Brandon,
> I cant tell you how much I related to your post. Although you couldn't tell from the way things ended up this year.. The Dowrah Auction for this event has always been a special fun one. The best part is it rases needed funds for the charity the second best part is getting to hand out a whupin on a few folks in fun.
> The other great thing is that you get a shot at some really phenominal Cigars that on most other days we could only read about or see in pictures.
> 
> I thank the entire Socal crew for hosting this years great event. To me it is a true honor to be not only invited, but to be asked to sit in on the Cake..
> For those who dont know about the cake tradition, well you may findout one day..
> 
> Again Thank you all...
> 
> "Booker sit-down"
> 
> hehe


 Next year I'll be ready...yeah right... :bx :hn

It was a pleasure meeting you. And Goat Focker,,,I mean Locker and Hikari...I keep remembering more people as my head clears. Guess it's time to smoke that Punch Punch Pnoon gave me. :w


----------



## soulskater

We're not done yet. See some of y'all later!

I want to extend my most sincere gratitude to all you, the guests of this years herf, that made it all possible. If not for you gentlemen that make the effort to join us, the SoCal Herf would be nothing more then another Saturday night smoking cigars. Instead, YOU make it the one herf not to be missed, so thank you all for joining us!

Next, to SoCals finest, the PPP. What a great group of guys (and Jenny)! Thanks for helping set this off. Thanks to Mark for his house, Nate and Steve for helping to get it ready, Rene for the coffee, Lee for your donations, Gabe for the pop and water, Barry for the shirts, Mo for inviting Vinndog... well thanks anyway Mo, Carlos for the food even though I didnt eat any (except for the mojo potatoes that Scott and Sam were hand feeding me), Jenny for the pastries, Bill for driving so Jenny doesnt get lost, Cooksey for the mojitos, Carlton for being treasurer, Ralph for the comedy, Rob for wearing dolphin shorts, Larry for being the "Real Larry", Dave for just being Dave, and MC Kelly Kell for holding it together both nights. Represent!

Again, a very special thanks to all those that flew, drove, hitched and hooked your way here! It was noice getting to see some old faces again, the SD Crew, you guys need to drive up more often. Kerry you are the BEST! Sean, it was a true pleasure having met you, hope to get to see you soon. My girlfriend Bruce5, you rock! BP22... Susan, you are a sweet girl, holla at your boy! Scott and Sam the ambiguously gay duo... just kidding! Marc and Jack your cutters are the second best cutters EVER! Where's my CARBON FIBER!!!!!!!!!!! DaKlugs, you are a true gentleman. Thank you for joining us and for taking the ribbing in stride and I promise if I'm ever in your neck of the woods I'll do your lawn for free! Jerry, you are cooler than the other side of the pillow! SoCal will always welcome you. And my boy BMan, you are tip top brutha', hope we can meet up soon. Dane and Gary, good seeing you guys again. Judge Joe, who has a warrant out for my scalp (whats with the Indian on Indian violence?) Thank you all for coming out! And for those who couldnt make it, try hard to be here next year. 

some of the classic one liners from the Herf

Take that Jim Crowe

Go "Bama.
He's from South Carolina
I dont care, it's still south of the Mason-Dixon

By the power of GreySkull

Damnit, Booker

Watch out, she's packin heat

I may be 'runk, but I can still... kick your ass

I dont go to your courtroom and tell you how to judge, dont come over here and tell me how to be funny

Wheres my bottle

Hey Asteroids. Oh $!&? it's Galaga!


----------



## pnoon

BP22 said:


> Next year I'll be ready...yeah right... :bx :hn
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting you. And Goat Focker,,,I mean Locker and Hikari...I keep remembering more people as my head clears. Guess it's time to smoke that Punch Punch Pnoon gave me. :w


You ARE still foggy, Susan.  
You posted correctly earlier - it was an '03 Punch Corona. I have no doubt you will enjoy it.


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> some of the classic one liners from the Herf
> 
> Take that Jim Crowe
> 
> Go "Bama.
> He's from South Carolina
> I dont care, it's still south of the Mason-Dixon
> 
> By the power of GreySkull
> 
> Damnit, Booker
> 
> Watch out, she's packin heat
> 
> I may be 'runk, but I can still... kick your ass
> 
> I dont go to your courtroom and tell you how to judge, dont come over here and tell me how to be funny
> 
> Wheres my bottle
> 
> Hey Asteroids. Oh $!&? it's Galaga!


You forgot, "Was that a fat joke?"


----------



## Sven

I would like to thank everyone that made the SoCal 7 Herf such a great event. Special thanks to Mark for hosting. Great herf and pre-herf.

I can't believe this was my 5th herf and this is my 1st post on Club Stogie. LOL. Better late than never. 

The Socal Crew just rocks!!!!

Sven


----------



## Bigwaved

Sven said:


> I would like to thank everyone that made the SoCal 7 Herf such a great event. Special thanks to Mark for hosting. Great herf and pre-herf.
> 
> I can't believe this was my 5th herf and this is my 1st post on Club Stogie. LOL. Better late than never.
> 
> The Socal Crew just rocks!!!!
> 
> Sven


Sven, Sven, Sven, it is quality not quantity. (I am not a good example!! )


----------



## poker

Welcome to the jungle Sven. You're welcome to join us anytime brother (if the wife lets you :r )


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> You ARE still foggy, Susan.
> You posted correctly earlier - it was an '03 Punch Corona. I have no doubt you will enjoy it.


The fogginess today is with having a 3 week old daughter...:s


----------



## poker

vinndog: hey joker
poker: (confused look on my face, everyone else cracking up) its poker
vinndog: I had a bad 3 days
poker: but you can remember gorob23 & motheman right? wtf???
vinndog: Im nervous & had a bad past 3 days
poker: ok, but whats that got to do with getting my name wrong?
(laughter in back getting loud now)
vinndog: whos house is this? 
poker: mine
vinndog: dont you live in Westminster?
(laughter from the boys uncontrolable now)
poker: no, but...uh...yeah ok.
(voices in background yelling "wheres your references???"

Now Im known as joker from Westminster. *sigh* :r


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> .........
> some of the classic one liners from the Herf
> 
> Take that Jim Crowe
> 
> Go "Bama.
> He's from South Carolina
> I dont care, it's still south of the Mason-Dixon
> 
> By the power of GreySkull
> 
> Damnit, Booker
> 
> Watch out, she's packin heat
> 
> I may be 'runk, but I can still... kick your ass
> 
> I dont go to your courtroom and tell you how to judge, dont come over here and tell me how to be funny
> 
> Wheres my bottle
> 
> Hey Asteroids. Oh $!&? it's Galaga!


You forgot one --- you go Skeletor.

Hey, Jesse, Ron White makes a living out of it, get off your duff and find an open mike.

The world needs more Jewish comedians.

What was that cigar you bought? How was it?


----------



## Coach

HBooker was there?????????????????????????????????
PHUCK!!!!!!!!!!
also heard there was another highly thought of guest there...guess his PAST wasn't known. :2 :2 . Glad to see the other posts on a truly great time.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Coach said:


> HBooker was there?????????????????????????????????
> PHUCK!!!!!!!!!!
> also heard there was another highly thought of guest there...guess his PAST wasn't known. :2 :2 . Glad to see the other posts on a truly great time.


Yeah Randy, HB showed up. WTF were you?? I mean, really, how long does it take to suck all the water out of the Man Cave ( er, I mean Man Pool)?

Maybe next year :fu


----------



## Sven

poker said:


> Welcome to the jungle Sven. You're welcome to join us anytime brother (if the wife lets you :r )


If the wife won't let me I guess I just have to bring her with me.


----------



## SLR

Sven said:


> If the wife won't let me I guess I just have to bring her with me.


Sven, come hang out with the Westminster chapter of the Poker Pose anytime.


----------



## gorob23

*Ok I'll start the bidding  *

Rob


----------



## Deem

gorob23 said:


> *Ok I'll start the bidding  *
> 
> Rob


You could always count on Deckman starting off each auction item for One dowah.........
One time he made it up to 11 dowahs......but I shouldn't talk 

Sorry guys I didn't make it on Sun. :hn after playing golf with some of brothers.


----------



## Guest

I would just like to thank all of yall for the great time an for opening up your homes to all of us ... It was a time I will never forget. And I met some great new friends I will treasure for ever......


Regards
Jerry......


----------



## MTusa

Sven said:


> I would like to thank everyone that made the SoCal 7 Herf such a great event. Special thanks to Mark for hosting. Great herf and pre-herf.
> 
> I can't believe this was my 5th herf and this is my 1st post on Club Stogie. LOL. Better late than never.
> 
> The Socal Crew just rocks!!!!
> 
> Sven


Good to see you finally got a screen name mein bruder.

As always, great people and great food.


----------



## IHT

sorry, i forgot to upload a photo of the pre-pre-herf...


----------



## Sean9689

Whew, back home and tired. Thanks goes to Zippy for opening up his house to us. All the PPP guys and espically to Kelly for hosting a couple of days as well. I'll be back out for the Poker's Casino Tour 2006 in the near future. Always great to see my good friends in SoCal along with many out-of-towners that I only get to see a few times a year. Jesse, it was really great meeting you and thank you for the book bro! I will post up pics when I get some extra time.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Thanks to all of the SoCal crew for putting this on, you guys rock! It was great to see the PPP again and meet a lot of new folks from all over! Great people, great food and great smokes! Can't wait 'till SoCal VIII! 

GoatFocker? Thanks Joker!!


----------



## Deem

sportsnut said:


> I would just like to thank all of yall for the great time an for opening up your homes to all of us ... It was a time I will never forget. And I met some great new friends I will treasure for ever......
> 
> Regards
> Jerry......


Hey, it was wonderful you made the effort to come and join us. Great meeting you and so many others. 
DaKlugs, Bman, dmoby, and Girardian, thanks for the smokes. Kerry, great seeing you again and sharing some fine cigars. Pnoon, thanks for that great bottle, that was a nice surprise! Also, it was great seeing old friends and meeting new ones.
Hats off to the PPP!! You guys pulled it off in great form! They only seem to get better each year. Special thanks to Zippy and Mike for letting us use and trash their place.
I'll certainly remember this one!


----------



## gorob23

Deem said:


> You could always count on Deckman starting off each auction item for One dowah..........


I kept getting Out Bid from the CASH Cow Triangle...

DaKluggs/Jerry sitting together at one corner... BMan at the other and our very own Lead Boy at the 3rd tip of the triangle..

Damn it was fast and furious great job you guys.

I almost got that one lot at $16.00 
Rob


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> ...I almost got that one lot at $16.00
> Rob


(that was only b'cuz someone yelled out they would give you $4.00. friggin elevator-boy) :r


----------



## pnoon

Thanks Kelly. I gotta tell ya, the SoCal Herf is . . .


----------



## poker

:r :r


----------



## Bruce5

Great Friends.
Great Cigars.
Great Herf.

I can't say much more than that but 
thanks to the patio crew for putting 
on such a wonderful event.


----------



## drill

LasciviousXXX said:


> Tell me a joke.... funny guy.
> 
> *"I'll have a Coke"*
> 
> Oh and Jess, maybe I'll bring my big boy boots that make me another 3 ft taller and then I can pass as one of the regular guys, however I'm pretty sure that if I bribe Poker with some of that Dr. FeelGood he might try and sneak me in :r
> 
> XXX


---------------------------
wouldnt help !

REMEMBER,
THINK MILK!


k


----------



## Bigwaved

If I mind my manners until the next one, may I be invited? Heck, I will be an auctioneer model showing the goods up for bid, if I have too!


----------



## zemekone

Bigwaved said:


> If I mind my manners until the next one, may I be invited? Heck, I will be an auctioneer model showing the goods up for bid, if I have too!


As long as u have you five references (and one cant be MoTheMan):r


----------



## BP22

zemekone said:


> As long as u have you five references (and one cant be MoTheMan):r


You can count me as one.


----------



## cigarflip

Wow! What a weekend. I finally found the freeway on-ramp.:r 

I had a wonderful time and it's great to see familiar faces and a pleasure to meet the first-timers. There's nothing like the Socal Herf and hope to see you guys next year.


----------



## Lunch Box

zemekone said:


> As long as u have you five references (and one cant be MoTheMan):r


Here we go again..... I can see it now......

"Hey aren't you GhostScooter from Pico Rivera???"


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> You can count me as one.


Thanks BP. Maybe next year we can pool our resources and bid on the table scraps...Sounds like you all had an excellent time.


----------



## XXXPuppy

poker said:


> per the requests...


Wait! I thought you guys were there to smoke CIGARS! Dang, I missed out.
And how cum Gerry's wearing my lacy top?


----------



## IHT

XXXPuppy said:


> Wait! I thought you guys were there to smoke CIGARS! Dang, I missed out.
> And how cum Gerry's wearing my lacy top?


just tell your hubby to call me. we've got guys waiting on those photos to be uploaded. the photoshop topic is waiting to be assaulted!!


----------



## Da Klugs

Must be a record amount of time away from here for me. Just got back from SOCAL then the shack.

Wonderful to meet so many folks that were "virtual" before the herf. The list is long... too much fun. Should have gotten the big fans at Home Depot though the mid afternoon heat? Think I drank 150 diet mountain dews. Big thanks Mark for opening up your home to all of us. Deem, Larry, Jerry, Mark, Marc, Mo, Sean, Jack, Bruce, Kerry, Jen, Brian, Dustin, Greg, Rick, Carlos, Kelly, Rob.... (too tired to type more names you know who you are.. well maybe you don't, I'm having trouble with simple math) should just start with the a's and work down... it was a great time, even the initial abuse. When people take time out of their busy day to mess with you, you know that they care.  Thank You.

Epic Puff-Puff's - Thanks again Jack. Jen "had that look", too funny. 

Coming home story

Hit the hotel around 2:00 am Sunday morning. Used the phone a wake up call for 6:00 AM. Call came and no one was there.. hung up thinking it was one of you bastages calling to mess with me. Woke up at 6:55 and realized my flight left at 8:05. Also realized that the "authentic Mexican food" was finally working it's magic. Had no time for a magic show soo puckered and ran. Packed the mess up and was in the rental car at 7:05. In the terminal at 7:15. Kind of duck walking. 600 people in the security line. Guard said the other one was not as long. Got there ...only 582. Tried the first class line. She says "your not first class". I told her that hurt and slunk to the long line. Amazingly, made the flight. The pressure was ... well if they knew, it was definitely the greatest threat to the planes security. They take off and .. turbulence. No getting out of our seats for 4 hours. I pity the folks that sat in the row behind me. Hit Chicago and saw the earlier flight hadn't left for cleveland. Took very short strides to the end of the terminal and.. missed the door closing by about a minute. Only good news was the proximity to .. well you know.

Drove directly from the airport to the shack. Had the 84 Partagas 898 Nv from the auction on the way. Very nice Kerry. Spent the last 3 days entertaining the family in between thunderstorms.

It was great meeting so many great people in person, finally. Hope everyone had an enjoyable 4th.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Wow Dave, I'm having airport scenes from Home Alone pop into my head. :r 

Glad you all enjoyed yourselves and smoked some decent cigars.


----------



## galaga

Da Klugs said:


> ..........
> 
> Hit the hotel around 2:00 am Sunday morning. Used the phone a wake up call for 6:00 AM. Call came and no one was there.. hung up thinking it was one of you bastages calling to mess with me. Woke up at 6:55 and realized my flight left at 8:05. Also realized that the "authentic Mexican food" was finally working it's magic. Had no time for a magic show soo puckered and ran. Packed the mess up and was in the rental car at 7:05. In the terminal at 7:15. Kind of duck walking. 600 people in the security line. Guard said the other one was not as long. Got there ...only 582. Tried the first class line. She says "your not first class". I told her that hurt and slunk to the long line. Amazingly, made the flight. The pressure was ... well if they knew, it was definitely the greatest threat to the planes security. They take off and .. turbulence. No getting out of our seats for 4 hours. I pity the folks that sat in the row behind me. Hit Chicago and saw the earlier flight hadn't left for cleveland. Took very short strides to the end of the terminal and.. missed the door closing by about a minute. Only good news was the proximity to .. well you know.
> 
> Drove directly from the airport to the shack. Had the 84 Partagas 898 Nv from the auction on the way. Very nice Kerry. Spent the last 3 days entertaining the family in between thunderstorms.
> 
> It was great meeting so many great people in person, finally. Hope everyone had an enjoyable 4th.


So Joker's "Butt Krugs" was prophetic .. who would have guessed. Good thing you didn't eat the worm.

Other than crawling around on hands and knees with BeerBob, scraping up dirt to put out a small fire at the baseball fields at 2 AM, sounds like your trip home was more eventful.

"Kind of duck walking" ........... :r

ps thanks again for the smoke :dr


----------



## soulskater

Dave, we kid because we care


----------



## soulskater

Lunch Box said:


> Here we go again..... I can see it now......
> 
> "Hey aren't you GhostScooter from Pico Rivera???"


if anyone pops off like that to me they better duck 'cuase I'll be throwin down


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Da Klugs said:


> It was great meeting so many great people in person, finally. Hope everyone had an enjoyable 4th.


Thanks for coming out :w

Thanks for helping raise so much for such a good cause

Steve


----------



## IHT

Dustin called. he's finally uploading his photos, been busy at work... some nice shots in there (he said he had 200+).
click the link in my sig line.


----------



## Da Klugs

soulskater said:


> Dave, we kid because we care


Who were those 2 fat drunk guys anyway? :r


----------



## IHT

i think we'll entitle this one: *where's your 5 references?*

vinndog took the ribbing in stride...


----------



## gorob23

:r How does he Get ME???? and Not Joker, I Mean Poker right


----------



## Da Klugs

gorob23 said:


> :r How does he Get ME???? and Not Joker, I Mean Poker right


Man if I had a dahwa for every time we heard that last weekend.

Possibly the glare from your smile? The apelike odor? 

Glare and odor aside, It was great meeting the deck master in person.


----------



## Beerbob

I would like to thank you guys for a great time that I will always remember and talk about--This was my 1st SoCal Herf and I can asure you it will not be my last--to be around a bunch of great guys and gals and my San Diego Sh_t Herf buddies I couldn't of asked for a better time. It was great to finally put a face with a name. Once again thanks!!!!!!! Great smokes---Great friends---Great time--- Great cause"  

Thanks
Beerbob


----------



## zemekone

IHT said:


> i think we'll entitle this one: *where's your 5 references?*
> 
> vinndog took the ribbing in stride...


this picture is gonna be a CLASSIC!


----------



## drevim

Just went through all of Dustin's pics. Damn looks like a hella great time. Oddly the one pic that sticks out is the one above. I can only imagine trying to gate crash this party :r . Hope I can find 5 references (and talk my wife into going) before next year.

Congrats on another great herf SoCal.

Now where can I get one of those cool ass "*SoCal 7*" shirts?


----------



## SDmate

Cheers to the PPP for putting another great SoCal herf, they're getting better each year 
special cheers to Poker for sacrificing his voice in the dowah auction for charity & Jesse for providing the laughs
also we can't forget Carlos for cooking that great food, those potato chips were killer mate!:dr 
it was great meeting all the out of towners, great people with great smokes 
hope to see all you blokes again next year

Cheers
Steve


----------



## calistogey

That was one terrific herf. Had a fabulous time. Great seeing everyone again and meeting a few others. Unlike a few, I didn't really get smoked out since I've missed both the pre- and post-herf festivities.  Then there's always next year. Will really try to show up to these gatherings more often. Many thanks to all.

Just me "not Larry"


----------



## poker

calistogey said:


> Just me "not Larry"


:r LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## traveldude

Just wanted to say thanks to all who arranged SoCal Se7en. I had a great time and met a bunch of really cool guys. Thanks for the great cigars, good food and drink. :w :al Many thanks to CgarWyzrd for the invite. You rock Steve!


----------



## soulskater

Da Klugs said:


> Who were those 2 fat drunk guys anyway? :r


Beleive it or not it was just one drunk fat guy making all that noise... we'll try and do a better job of keeping away the riff raff from next years Herf! We're gonna' cancel Mo's invite priveledge!


----------



## Aaron

IHT said:


> i think we'll entitle this one: *where's your 5 references?*
> 
> vinndog took the ribbing in stride...


This photo has been _chopped_.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

HOLY SHIT!!!!

What an amazing time that was! Can't believe its over already. Sorry its taken me a few days to log back onto ClubStogie but as usual when I got back it got crazy! I just want to take a sec to give a big thanx to Mo for being such an awesome guy and taking the time to give a debaucherous guy like me a place to stay LOL. Thanx buddy.

Also big shout out to the entire Poker Patio Posse! Kelly is was and always will be the man! Thanx for everything bro.

I really had such a friggin' amazing time, from the second I stepped off the plane it was an experience. Mo picked me and Greg up and immediately handed us Partagas Salomones! OMFG!!! They were amazing! Then we headed over to Manhatten Beach for a little lunch and beach action. It was awesome! Headed over to Poker's place where my favorite picture was taken

Gerry is a sexy BIATCH! 

Did a crap load of HERF'N and site seeing for the next few days and it was phenomenal!!!! Smoked some amazing sticks, it was unbelievable. Had some killer smokes:
H.Upmann Club Epicur
Bolivar Gold Medal
Dunhill Mojito
Dunhill Atado
Dunhill Cabinetta
Davidoff Chateau LaTour
Davidoff 5000
1970 JJ Fox Punch Margarita's
1970 Montecristo Especial
1980 Montecristo Especial
1980 ERDM Grande Espania
Custom Rolled Taboada's
Custom Rolled Alfredo's
and the list goes on and on. I had more cigars from the 80's and early 90's than anything else! It was amazing. I'm ruined thanx to those Dunhill's and Davi's. Those awesome Boli GM's are fantastic as well.

Also a big thank you to everyone who participated in the SECRET XXX Box Pass! For those that don't know ComicBookFreak (Brent), Mo, BarrytheVic, and Kelly organized a small but very influential group of FOG's to participate on a secret bombing run on me and hit me with the FREAKING AMAZING BOX while I was in SoCal. They Succeeded and just flattened my world. There are pics of Mo making the speech and presenting me with the Secret Box Pass in IHT's picture gallery. For those that haven't seen it, it's right here. It was completely amazing and I'll be starting a seperate thread for that.

Want to say thanx to everybody who made my time amazing. Mo and Greg for hanging with this crazy MF'er for 4 days. Kelly and Mark (Zippy) for supplying their pad for the HERF. Marc for rockin' my newbish world! Gerry and Gabe for being my boys and always making me laugh. Jack and Mark (HavanaAddict) for teaching me so much. Barry for the laughs and the yummy Taboada! Dave for being a great BOTL all around, and for being Butta Krugs! Jenny and Bill for the good eats and great times. Sean(9689) for the great conversation and for making me laugh with your anal retentive travel humi. Kerry for always making me think *milk*  Bruce for being my original pusher-man! Jess for always reminding me how short I really am. Busey for being such an awesome guy. Peter (POON) for being a good friend and bringing the vodka. Rick for another awesome meet up. Steve, great to finally meet you brother. Beerbob, its F***ing pink.. get over it! Brandon, see you in Vegas brother. NateDog for bringing the ammunition. Rob, for the generous invitation to the deck and always opening up the bids. Carlos and Carlton for the grub. Dulce for keeping Gabe in line. The Judge for the Boli GM. Larry (CigarFlip) for the amazing box of smokes, seriously bro too kind. Deem for the Rum and all the other amazing BOTL's and SOTL's who made SoCal VII a success!!!

See you F***ers in Vegas!

Dustin
XXX


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Just saw this and its funny as hell!!!!

:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

I'm loving it that in 90% of the pictures there is at least one Cigar Caddy!   :r


----------



## gabebdog1

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just saw this and its funny as hell!!!!
> 
> :r


:r :r dude too funny my side hurts


----------



## Sean9689

I took quite a few pics while at SoCal. Here's a few to start:

IHT Starting the Herf off right:


Drill (Kerry) helping Gerry get undressed...SEXAY!


Gabe has a headache and is in a bad mood!


Kelly lighting one up!


Havanaddict enjoying a smoke (as usual)!


----------



## Sean9689

Dave enjoying a RyJ Church...err...Dunhill Estupendos!


Mark (OpusEx) taking a little "break"...


Havanaddict & Dunhill Atados...


Jack (cigartexan) & Dunhill Tubos...


Bruce5 & Dunhill Mojito...


----------



## Sean9689

Sean9689 (me) & Dunhill Cabinetta...


Damn...


Now that's purty!


Kelly getting ready for the dowrah auction!


Not Larry & Bruce5...hehe...


----------



## Sean9689

I have uploaded all the SoCal Se7en pics to my CW Gallery. Check them out here:

http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/Sean9689/SoCalSe7en


----------



## IHT

excellent photos, bro...


----------



## RPB67

Those are some great pics. I wish I was there. Maybe next year. 

I hope !


----------



## Bruce5

Those Dunhills we were smoking were the
SHIZZATT!

Those 3 hands were Sean's, Jack's and mine from left to right.

Wow, this is my 1,000th post.
Also my 3 year anni hear a Club Stogie.

CLUB STOGIE, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Havanaaddict

What a great 4 days I smoked over 50 cigars and drank alot of really good wine :w I am glad it is over:r Till LOLH :w :al
and it is on agian


----------



## Sean9689

Bruce5 said:


> Those Dunhills we were smoking were the
> SHIZZATT!
> 
> Those 3 hands were Sean's, Jack's and mine from left to right.
> 
> Wow, this is my 1,000th post.
> Also my 3 year anni hear a Club Stogie.
> 
> CLUB STOGIE, THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!!


Congrats Bruce!


----------



## poker

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just saw this and its funny as hell!!!!
> 
> :r


Oh man, thats just soooo wrong! :r


----------



## Sean9689

Soooo wrong, but oh soooo right!


----------



## Aaron

poker said:


> Oh man, thats just soooo wrong! :r


If that's wrong, I'm never going to be right.


----------



## Bigwaved

Aaron said:


> If that's wrong, I'm never going to be right.


Aaron, you have your work cut out to top this one.


----------



## Aaron

Bigwaved said:


> Aaron, you have your work cut out to top this one.


Did you see the Photoshop thread? Look at page 19 and page 20 starting around June 30. I still have to compete against the *Zemekone* classic but I'm pretty proud of what a great fountain of material *pnoon* has provided. Look for the animation on page 20 for another classic featuring *Poker*.


----------



## zemekone

I know u guys all think im SEXAY...


----------



## poker

zemekone said:


> I know u guys all think im SEXAY...


only cuz you got a purty mouth!


----------



## cigarflip

One of the most fun herfs I've ever had. You guys rock! 

Where's Kerry? :gn :gn :gn


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> One of the most fun herfs I've ever had. You guys rock!
> 
> Where's Kerry? :gn :gn :gn


:al Mr. Nee we are trying to *FORGET* that part of the Herf


----------



## gorob23

Sean9689 said:


> I have uploaded all the SoCal Se7en pics to my CW Gallery. Check them out here:
> 
> http://galleries.cigarweekly.com/Sean9689/SoCalSe7en


No thanks 
Rob


----------



## IHT

where's filly's photos at?
anyone else upload their photos yet, i love looking at these - reminds me of very good times.


----------



## filly

IHT said:


> where's filly's photos at?
> anyone else upload their photos yet, i love looking at these - reminds me of very good times.


Sorry, forgot and then got crazy busy with school and another job I'm currently undertaking that ends this Friday. Of course Mr. Filly's mother is coming into town for the weekend. No time there. I'll try to get them up the first of the week or so. Sorry Greg!


----------



## IHT

no need to say you're sorry to me. i know life gets busy. i just enjoy looking at all the different photos and yours from last year are excellent.


----------



## j6ppc

Any dates & loc for this year?


----------



## Bigwaved

Anyone getting anxious?


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Anyone getting anxious?


More curious than anxious...I am hoping for a date soon so I can try to be off work!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Same date every year Tommy... the weekend of the Fourth of July. 

Still waiting on some specifics from the "Poker Patio Posse" as to the location of the HERF this year but I know they'll get it worked out and let us know.

SoCal HERF is the shit and I can't wait for this year's HERF to roll around. All the cool people are going


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> Anyone getting anxious?


:ss


----------



## poker

hey folks!

The SoCal Crew has been tossing around ideas for the SoCal Mega Herf VIII and as soon as we know whats going to happen and the exact date, we'll let you all know. Rest assured it will be, as usual, around 4th of July. Were just not sure if we'll have it the weekend before or after since the 4th falls on a Wednesday.
As soon as we know for sure, all current Club Stogie members will know the specifics.

But as with our past events, you can bet:

Open to all "current" members of Club Stogie in good standing & those who have attended any of our past events.
No admission fees whatsoever
Water/soda/coffee (maybe beer) will be supplied. BYOB if you like.
Food/snacks will be provided to all.
All kinds of stuff will be given away/raffeled/auctioned off
All profits will be donated to a charity (TBD)
...and a guaranteed weekend of serious laughter and memories.
(oh, and bring thick skin. lol)




Kelly


----------



## SDmate

:c I'm gonna weigh 400lbs


----------



## SDmate

poker said:


> hey folks!
> 
> The SoCal Crew has been tossing around ideas for the SoCal Mega Herf VIII and as soon as we know whats going to happen and the exact date, we'll let you all know. Rest assured it will be, as usual, around 4th of July. Were just not sure if we'll have it the weekend before or after since the 4th falls on a Wednesday.
> As soon as we know for sure, all current Club Stogie members will know the specifics.
> 
> But as with our past events, you can bet:
> 
> Open to all "current" members of Club Stogie in good standing & those who have attended any of our past events.
> No admission fees whatsoever
> Water/soda/coffee (maybe beer) will be supplied. BYOB if you like.
> Food/snacks will be provided to all.
> All kinds of stuff will be given away/raffeled/auctioned off
> All profits will be donated to a charity (TBD)
> ...and a guaranteed weekend of serious laughter and memories.
> (oh, and bring thick skin. lol)
> 
> Kelly


Plus 5 references to get by Jesse at the gate:bx 
he can be bribed with Grandes de Espanas:ss


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> hey folks!
> 
> The SoCal Crew has been tossing around ideas for the SoCal Mega Herf VIII and as soon as we know whats going to happen and the exact date, we'll let you all know. Rest assured it will be, as usual, around 4th of July. Were just not sure if we'll have it the weekend before or after since the 4th falls on a Wednesday.
> As soon as we know for sure, all current Club Stogie members will know the specifics.
> 
> But as with our past events, you can bet:
> 
> Open to all "current" members of Club Stogie in good standing & those who have attended any of our past events.
> No admission fees whatsoever
> Water/soda/coffee (maybe beer) will be supplied. BYOB if you like.
> Food/snacks will be provided to all.
> All kinds of stuff will be given away/raffeled/auctioned off
> All profits will be donated to a charity (TBD)
> ...and a guaranteed weekend of serious laughter and memories.
> (oh, and bring thick skin. lol)
> 
> Kelly


Thanks, Joker!


----------



## zemekone

*THIS MADE MY DAY!*


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Thanks, Joker!


:r Where is Vinndog you need him...


----------



## zemekone

CLASSIC...








"i know gorob23..."


----------



## Puffy69

right on bro...i know joker too..so i dont need references.:r


----------



## Bigwaved

Is it July yet?  Tap, tap, tap


----------



## MoTheMan

zemekone said:


> CLASSIC...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "i know gorob23..."


Poor Vinn, he really got a ribbing. Let up on him a bit everyone, he's still a relative noob! (Guess you had to be there.)



Bigwaved said:


> Is it July yet?  Tap, tap, tap


Don't rush, we're putting it together!!! News will be out in the near future. :w


----------



## Bigwaved

MoTheMan said:


> Poor Vinn, he really got a ribbing. Let up on him a bit everyone, he's still a relative noob!
> 
> Don't rush, we're putting it together!!! News will be out in the near future. :w


I need a time machine.


----------



## montecristo#2

Any room for someone from NorCal?  

Might have to bribe the wife, but I would love to attend. Please keep us posted with date and location.


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> hey folks!
> 
> Open to all "current" members of Club Stogie in good standing & those who have attended any of our past events.
> Kelly


Tell them *Joker from Westminister *sent you and you get a free cigar :ss

I love that guy:al

Rob

PS I asked "Yes Dear" about having it on the 3rd floor like you said and she is still Laughing at @ me 

Mr. Nee I will let you :z again, we should leave today


----------



## j6ppc

I know no one so probably will just stay away!


----------



## MoTheMan

j6ppc said:


> I know no one so probably will just stay away!


 Yeah! That's what I said in '03 a week after I missed that year's herf. Well, I haven't stopped herfin' with the crazy SoCal crews (Poker's Patio Posse and Rob's Deck Crew) yet. Yeehaw! :al


----------



## LasciviousXXX

gorob23 said:


> Mr. Nee I will let you :z again, we should leave today


:r

Maybe if you take the Westminster exit you'll get there faster LOL


----------



## VinnDog

j6ppc said:


> I know no one so probably will just stay away!


Trust me, not all these guys are as cool or nice as _they'd_ tell you they are... I feel bad for the person who 'let me in' on the location last year. Thankfully not everybody knows who it was.

Anyway, it was *outstanding* and worth every bit of embarrassment! :hn

VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## cigarflip

LasciviousXXX said:


> :r
> 
> Maybe if you take the Westminster exit you'll get there faster LOL


Garmin 660 took care of the problem!

Can't wait for the event. It should be a lot of fun.

I bid 1 dollah! :r


----------



## gorob23

VinnDog said:


> Trust me, not all these guys are as cool or nice as _they'd_ tell you they are... I feel bad for the person who 'let me in' on the location last year. Thankfully not everybody knows who it was.
> 
> Anyway, it was *outstanding* and worth every bit of embarrassment! :hn
> 
> VinnDog
> :tpd:


Vinndog it will be a pleasure to ses you again. You handled it better than anyone, can I pour you the 1st drink ?
Rob


----------



## poker

Ok folks, latest update:

The main event will be held Zipcodes place again (same as last year)
The date? Saturday June 30th 2007

Were still working out the details for the pre-herf for Friday.


----------



## gorob23

VinnDog said:


> Trust me, not all these guys are as cool or nice as _they'd_ tell you they are...


:sb 
Actually as I reread this *NOT ONE* of these people THINK they are *COOL*, which is why it is such a nice thing to attend. The Patio group doesn't "*put on airs*" and Neither does anyone else, that I have seen at The herf's. :bl

Anyone that did would probably be on the outside looking in. What you WILL find is a bunch of guys (and ladys, I didn't forget you Jen) that will *FORCE* you to take good smokes, pour you a drink and share many many laughs with you. Yes we will give people and each other a bad time, but we also poke fun of ourselves. Hope to meet many more of you ..
I'm done now :2 
Rob


----------



## zemekone

seeing this thread makes me happy... good effing times and laffs all over the place! 

rob this time bring 2 dollars...

vindogg dont forget your references...

:bl mojitos, friends, good cigars, friends, im smiling just thinking about it! :bl


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> Ok folks, latest update:
> 
> The main event will be held Zipcodes place again (same as last year)
> The date? Saturday June 30th 2007
> 
> Were still working out the details for the pre-herf for Friday.


 *YIPPEE!!!!! *
:al :ss


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> Ok folks, latest update:
> 
> The main event will be held Zipcodes place again (same as last year)
> The date? Saturday June 30th 2007
> 
> Were still working out the details for the pre-herf for Friday.


Kelly, I think a "SoCal 8ight" Thread is in order. Or should it be "SoCal Ei8ht" ?


----------



## Bigwaved

_Yeah Baby!
_








_
and we are off!_


----------



## MoTheMan

poker said:


> Ok folks, latest update:
> 
> The main event will be held Zipcodes place again (same as last year)
> The date? Saturday June 30th 2007
> 
> Were still working out the details for the pre-herf for Friday.


For those planning to travel here from out of the area, or who've never herfed in the Southland before we'll be posting travel & lodging recommendations.

Seriously, the focus of coming here IS TO HERF!! You don't need a fancy hotel (you won't want to sleep much), you don't need to fly first class (unless you want to be the first one off the airplane & out of the airport -- LOL), you MAY want to ship your lighters/cutters ahead if you plan on having carry-ons while travelling.

Once things start moving in the next week or two there'll be postings with all sorts of information.

Personally, I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of herf buddies & meeting a lot of new people (1st timers to SoCal) as well.


----------



## pnoon

MoTheMan said:


> Personally, I'm looking forward to seeing a lot of herf buddies & meeting a lot of new people (1st timers to SoCal) as well.


You and me both, Mo.


----------



## SDmate

Pre Pre herf is the S.H.I.T:ss


----------



## IHT

MoTheMan said:


> Seriously, the focus of coming here IS TO HERF!! You don't need a fancy hotel (you won't want to sleep much), you don't need to fly first class (unless you want to be the first one off the airplane & out of the airport -- LOL), you MAY want to ship your lighters/cutters ahead if you plan on having carry-ons while travelling.


i agree. i slept on Mo's couch for 3 nights, and that's about all the time we were at Mo's was to sleep and shower for the next days herfing action.

as far as the flights go, SOUTHWEST is the way to go, unless you got tons of flyer miles. i went $99 one way (non-stop) from KC to LA the first year (and the same way back, 99 bucks, non-stop to KC). 
if you don't bring your own lighter/cutter, you can always borrow someone elses. 

ps - i won't be there this year. i'll have just gotten home from hawai'i, and my wife, son and i are going to Montana for the 4th.


----------



## pnoon

IHT said:


> i agree. i slept on Mo's couch for 3 nights, and that's about all the time we were at Mo's was to sleep and shower for the next days herfing action.
> 
> as far as the flights go, SOUTHWEST is the way to go, unless you got tons of flyer miles. i went $99 one way (non-stop) from KC to LA the first year (and the same way back, 99 bucks, non-stop to KC).
> if you don't bring your own lighter/cutter, you can always borrow someone elses.
> 
> ps - i won't be there this year. i'll have just gotten home from hawai'i, and my wife, son and i are going to Montana for the 4th.


You will be missed, brother. But family time is important.
Since you will not be there, who shall I give that pnoon Desert Flower to?


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> You will be missed, brother. But family time is important.
> Since you will not be there, who shall I give that pnoon Desert Flower to?


Zorro???

ps You will be missed Gregor, enjoy Montana


----------



## Aaron

I'll try to squeeze in a drive-by again this year.

Sigh...









People portrayed in the photo above are not in any way meant to resemble Kerry.


----------



## MoTheMan

IHT said:


> i agree. i slept on Mo's couch for 3 nights, and that's about all the time we were at Mo's was to sleep and shower for the next days herfing action.
> 
> *ps - i won't be there this year. i'll have just gotten home from hawai'i, and my wife, son and i are going to Montana for the 4th. *


You're always welcome as a guest Bro'.p

now as far as that _lame_ excuse goes (OK, it's not really lame, families are important), I say bring the wife & kid & sent them off to Disneyland for the two days of herfin'.
You won't regret it. And you know they'll have a great time when dad's all mellowed out & relaxed!


----------



## VinnDog

gorob23 said:


> :sb
> Actually as I reread this *NOT ONE* of these people THINK they are *COOL*, which is why it is such a nice thing to attend. The Patio group doesn't "*put on airs*" and Neither does anyone else, that I have seen at The herf's. :bl
> 
> Anyone that did would probably be on the outside looking in. What you WILL find is a bunch of guys (and ladys, I didn't forget you Jen) that will *FORCE* you to take good smokes, pour you a drink and share many many laughs with you. Yes we will give people and each other a bad time, but we also poke fun of ourselves. Hope to meet many more of you ..
> I'm done now :2
> Rob


I was only trying to be clever. I regret having come across as a shit. I've NEVER met a better bunch of people!! Everyone is and was generous, kind, and funny!!

Enough out of me,
VinnDog
:tpd:


----------



## gorob23

VinnDog said:


> I was only trying to be clever. I regret having come across as a shit. I've NEVER met a better bunch of people!! Everyone is and was generous, kind, and funny!!
> 
> Enough out of me,
> VinnDog
> :tpd:


You never have come across as a Sh*t I thought You handled the whole damn thing so well and made it one heck of a funny deal. :tu I LOVE that pic and always will! VinnDog. I have a smoke your gonna love bro. Your 1st is my gift., look forward to seeing  
Rob

hey Gardena boy, WTF is up with my RG:tg


----------

